# كيفية تصنيع صابون سائل مثل بريل وفيرى من الألف الى الياء



## م/المهدى بكر (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته................
أخى فى الله /الجعفرى........أخوانى فى الله .............
آسف لتأخير الرد عليكم لضيق الوقت وبعض المشاغل......
أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن ينفع هذا العلم كل أخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض وأن يتقدموا فى اعمالهم الى الامام دائما وأن يزيد الله عزوجل فى أرزاقهم .......آميييييييييين
:81:ما هو الصابون السائل:
هو عبارة عن تعادل بين مادة حمضية ومادة قلوية وهذة هى "القاعدة الاساسية"
المادة الحمضية هى "السلفونيك" وهذة المادة ليس لها بديل منذ حوالى 20 عام أو اكثر الى وقتنا الحالى وهى الاساس فى تصنيع الصابون السائل....
ويوجد من السلفونيك نوعان فى السوق...........
النوع الاول:سلفونيك غازى وهو يعطى للصابون شفافية عالية ونقاء عالى ولكن لا يعطى تقل فى الصابون.............
النوع الثانى:سلفونيك عادى وهو يعطى شفافية ونقاء أقل ولكن يعطى تقل فى خامة الصابون السائل..........
ممكن مزج النوعان معا" مثلا اذا كانت كمية السلفونيك حوالى 10كيلو يتم وضع 5 كيلو من الغازى و5 كيلو من العادى للاستفادة من صفات السلفونيك العادى والغازى 
المادة القلوية وهى مثل الصودا الكاوية او السليكات
الصودا الكاوية ويوجد منها نوعان فى السوق هما "صودا قشور _صودا سائلة"
ويفضل استخدام الصودا السائلة فى التصنيع لأنها تكون مذابة وتكلفتها أقل.......
وعند معادلة السلفونيك بالصودا الكاوية فأنها تعطى للصابون شفافية ونقاء أعلى ولزوجة فى المعقول.........
السليكات "للتنبية يقولوا أنها مادة مسرطنة للجلد ورغم ذلك فأن المصانع المنتجة لهذة المادة مازالت مفتوحة على مصراعيها وتنتج أطنان يوميا وتستخدم فى تصنيع الصابون"
والسليكات تستخدم لمعادلة السلفونيك لعمل صابون شعبى يتميز بالتقل ولكن يكون مغبش غير شفاف أو صافى...............
يلجأ بعض الاشخاص لمعادلة السلفونيك بالأثنين معا أى الصودا والسليكات للأستفادة من صفات الأثنين.................
:4:يتم المعادلة بين السلفونيك والصودا بواسطة " ورق ال ph" 
فى الوسط الحامضى يكون لونه "احمر"
فى الوسط القلوى يكون لونه "أسود"
فى الوسط المتعادل يكون لونه "اخضر فاتح" وهذا هو اللون الذى يدل على المعادلة بين السلفونيك والصودا الكاوية...........
الأن قد أنتهينا من الأساس فى تصنيع الصابون السائل وما نتكلم عنه الان هى المحسنات للصابون السائل.......
يمكن تصنيع الصابون السائل بدون أضافة أى محسنات......
ولكن اضافة هذة المحسنات تعطى جودة أعلى اوصفة مرغوب فيها 
المحسنات كثيرة يوجد ما هو متوافر فى السوق مثل
1_التكسابون :
"n70" وهو مادة معززة للرغوة ويعطى شفافية عالية جدا ونقاء للصابون السائل.........
وهذة المادة يتم نقعها فى الماء لمدة 12 ساعة لضمان ذوبانها او يتم أذابتها سريعآ بواسطة ملح الطعام ....
2_الجلسرين :
ويتم وضعه لأعطاء نعومة للأيدى ويوضع حوالى 7 كيلو للطن
3_ تراى ايثانول أمين:
وهو مادة قلوية الوسط يعطى لمعة قوية للصابون السائل ويساعد على أتمام التفاعل بين السلفونيك والصودا الكاوية ويوضع منه 2 كيلو جرام للطن 
4_ تايلوز:
وهو مادة تعمل على أعطاء الصابون السائل بعض التقل فهى من المواد المتخنة
5_بولى أكريماليد:
وهو مادة تشبه حبات السكر بيضاء اللون وهو يعطى عرق للصابون السائل 
وهذة المادة تستخدم بالطريقة الاتية :
يتم أحضار برميل ووضع فيه ماء حوالى 70 كيلو ويأخذ 50 جرام من البولى ويرش على سطح الماء ويترك لمدة 12 ساعة ثم يقلب جيدا فيعطى الماء لزوجة عالية جدا
ثم يأخذ منه ويوضع على الصابون السائل الى ان يعطيك التقل المرغوب فيه......
6_كمبرلان:
وهو يساعد على تثبيت الرغوة فى الصابون السائل
يوضع 1 كيلو للطن
7_ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم:
وهى تعمل على منع تغبيش الصابون نتيجة للاملاح الموجودة فى المياة المستخدمة
يوضع 1 كيلو للطن
8_اللون :
يتم وضع 40 جرام للطن او على حسب درجة اللون التى تناسبك
9_الرائحة:
يتم وضع 2 كيلو للطن مثل رائحة الليمون او التفاح او اكثر على حسب الرغبة
10_المادة الحافظة: 
وهى لمنع تعفن الصابون عند تخزينه لفترة طويلة
يوضع 2 كيلو للطن..............................

لعمل طن من الصابون الفاخر 
المقادير وطريقة التصنيع.........كالآتى
1_المقادير:
:56:سلفونيك........................ .... 70 كيلو
:56:صودا كاوية "سائلة"...........توضع حتى يحصل على نقطة التعادل
:56:تراى ايثانول أمين................ 2 كيلو
:56:تكسابون........................ 55 كيلو
:56:كمبرلان....................... 500 جرام
:56:جلسرين........................... 5 كيلو
:56:ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم.............1 كيلو
:56:اللون........................... 40 جرام
:56:العطر..........................2 او 3 كيلو 
:56:المادة الحافظة"فورمالين"............... 2 كيلو 
طريقة التصنيع: 
1_يتم التصنيع فى تنك من البلاستيك او الاستنلس الغير قابل للصدأ ويحتوى على 2 صنبور أحداهما قرب القاع والآخر على بعد 15سم من القاع والغرض من ذلك هو بعد تصنيع الصابون السائل يترك لمدة 12 ساعة لترسيب أى شوائب موجودة فيه فى القاع............ وعند التعبئة فى العبوات يعبأ من الصنبور الذى يبعد 15 سم عن القاع لمنع نزول أى شوائب أثناء التعبئة...........
أما ما يتبقى فى القاع فيصفى أولا ثم يعاد تعبئته
2_يوضع حوالى 700 كيلو من المياة فى التنك
3_يضاف 1 كيلو من ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم مع التقليب وذلك لترسيب اى املاح موجودة فى المياة.........
4_يتم وضع كمية السلفونيك تدريجيا مع التقليب فى أتجاة واحد لمنع حدوث رغاوى كثيرة حتى لا تؤثر فى عملية التعادل
لان الرغاوى الكثيرة تؤدى الى عدم ضبط المعادلة لان هذة الرغاوى تحجز بداخلها جزء من الصودا الكاوية وعندما تهبط الرغاوى فتنزل الصودا فى الصابون ويصبح الصابون قلوى بعد ما كان متعادل 
لذلك يتم التأكد من المعادلة حتى قبل التعبئة...............
5_ بعد ما تم أذابة السلفونيك جيدا تضاف الصودا الكاوية ببطء مع التقليب المستمر 
ويلاحظ ارتفاع درجة الحرارة 
6_تقاس درجة ph حتى الوصول الى قبل التعادل بقليل جدا 
7_تكمل المعادلة بأضافة 2 كيلو تراى ايثانول أمين
8_يترك الصابون لليوم التالى حتى يبرد تماما وحتى يكتمل التفاعل
9_يتم أذابة التكسابون خارجيا عن طريق وضع 55 كيلو فى برميل ووضع عليهم 10 كيلو ملح طعام وتقليبه جيدا مع الملح مع أضافة المياة حوالى 70 كيلو مياة مع التقليب الجيد وتركه 5 ساعات
10_يضاف التكسابون المذاب الى الصابون مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر حتى تمام الامتزاج
11_يتم أذابة 500 جرام كمبرلان فى كمية من المياة ووضعه على الصابون السائل مع التقليب الجيد
12_يتم أذابة حوالى 10 كيلو ملح طعام فى كمية المياة المتبقية وأضافته تدريجيا مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر .............
ممكن يتم وضع كمية الملح كلها وأحتاج ملح تانى او ممكن أستخدم كمية ملح اقل من 10 كيلو وذلك يتوقف على اللزوجة التى أرغب فيها
لا أحد يخاف من ان الملح الكتير ممكن يجير الصابون ........ فهذا لا يحدث أن شاء الله
13_ بعد الحصول على اللزوجة المطلوبة يتم وضع باقى المواد من الجلسرين واللون والعطر والمادة الحافظة
وأخيرآ أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يستفاد كل أخوانى المسلمين من هذا الكلام وأن يعود عليهم بالنفع فى الدنيا والآخرة.............آميييييييين
وأن كان يوجد أسئلة عن أنواع الصابون السائل الاخرى او أى شىء غير مفهوم فأنا أن شاء الله سوف أقوم بالرد عن اى استفسارات 
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
"زكاة العلم أخراجه"


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (28 مايو 2009)

كم انت رائع يادكتور مهدى جزاك الله خيرا عنا واعطك اكثر ماتريده فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## الامازيغي (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
اود ان اعرف اخ مهدي هد الصابون يستعمل لاي غرض للايدي او الاواني المنزلية


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (28 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............ 
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير...............
أخى /الامازيغى..........
هذا الصابون يستخدم كمنظف للأوانى المنزلية والحوائط والأرضيات والفروشات مثل السجاد والموكيت


----------



## الامازيغي (28 مايو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............
> جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير...............
> أخى /الامازيغى..........
> هذا الصابون يستخدم كمنظف للأوانى المنزلية والحوائط والأرضيات والفروشات مثل السجاد والموكيت


جزاك الله عنا خير و وسع من علمك و جعل منك مشكاة تنير درب المسلمين


----------



## ابومعاذ2020 (28 مايو 2009)

اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتك فى الامور كلها ويجيرك من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الاخره


----------



## seniorita-nadia (28 مايو 2009)

_شكرا جزيلا يا اخي علئ هذه المعلومات الله ينور طريقك_


----------



## الجعفرى (29 مايو 2009)

مشكور استاذنا الغالى على سرعة الاجابة

كم فرحت انك استجبت

وكم حزنت اننى لست اول فرد ارد عليك فى موضوعك المميز

ذكرت استاذى المحسنات ولكن فى الشرح لم تذكرها مثل التيلوز كيف ومتى يوضع؟؟؟؟


----------



## مستر مهندس فهد (29 مايو 2009)

أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.................
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخوانى...................
أخى فى الله /الجعفرى
اولا :بالنسبة للسؤالك عن المادة التى تشبه حبات السكر هى مادة "بولى اكريماليد"..."poly acrymalide"
وطريقة أستخدامها ووظيفتها مذكورة فى الشرح
ثانيا: بالنسبة لسؤالك عن التايلوز فهو من المواد المتخنة للصابون
وطريقة أستخدامه يتم وضع حوالى 700 جرام للطن ويتم اذابته خارجيا فى المياة مع حوالى 5 جرام صودا كاوية
لانه يعمل فى وسط قلوى ويقلب جيدا ويوضع على الصابون السائل مع التقليب..........
أما فى التركيبة التى ذكرتها فوجود التايلوز غير مرغوب فيه لأنك سوف تحصل اللزوجة والتقل بأضافة قليل من الملح
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## الجعفرى (29 مايو 2009)

وعليك السلام ورحمه الله وبركاته ومغفرتة

مشكور اخى واستاذى على سرعة الاجابة
ولى سؤال

الاسم التجارى ل

ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم

تراى ايثانول أمين

ومن اين اشترى عطر يدوم بعد الغسل ايوضع بة مثبت ما؟

ام نوعية العطر نفسة؟


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى فى الله/الجعفرى............
بالنسبة لثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم فهو معروف بهذا الاسم "sodium tri phosphates" وسعر الكيلو حوالى
5_6 جنية
أما بالنسبة لمادة تراى ايثانول أمين فهى ايضا معروفة بهذا الاسم "tri ethanol amine" او البعض يطلق عليه أسم "تراى" فقط وسعره حوالى 20 جنية للكيلو
وهذة المواد متوفرة جدا فى شارع الجيش اذا كان حضرتك من مصر
بالنسبة لسؤالك عن العطر الذى يدوم .........فأنا أريد التوضيح فى هذا السؤال
لكن على العموم كلما زادت رائحة العطر كلما أعطت رأئحة قوية............
يوجد عندى منظف ومعطر ارضيات يتم وضع 35 كيلوعطر على الطن وهذا يترك فى المكان رائحة قوية جدا عند استخدامه فى مسح الارضيات بدون استخدام اى مثبتات للعطر
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## عبد العزيز الجمل (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس المهدى
ممكن اتعرف عليك اكثر لومن حسن حظنا ان تكون مصرى
حتى نستفيد من خبرتك فى هذا المجال
اخوك عبد العزيز مهندس مدنى


----------



## عبد الرزاق أحمد (29 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

عبد الرزاق أحمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك و جزاك عنا خيرا


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.......
جزانا الله و أياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل
وأسأل الله العظيم أن ينفعكوا بهذا الكلام وأن تتقدموا فى أعمالكم الى الأمام دائما 
امييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

مستر مهندس فهد قال:


> أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
جزانا الله وأياكم أخى كل الخير


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

راميدا قال:


> اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتك فى الامور كلها ويجيرك من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الاخره


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذة الدعوة الجميلة


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> كم انت رائع يادكتور مهدى جزاك الله خيرا عنا واعطك اكثر ماتريده فى الدنيا والاخرة


 


seniorita-nadia قال:


> _شكرا جزيلا يا اخي علئ هذه المعلومات الله ينور طريقك_


 


مستر مهندس فهد قال:


> أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح


 


عبد العزيز الجمل قال:


> بارك الله فيك اخى المهندس المهدى
> ممكن اتعرف عليك اكثر لومن حسن حظنا ان تكون مصرى
> حتى نستفيد من خبرتك فى هذا المجال
> اخوك عبد العزيز مهندس مدنى


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير أخوانى الكرام على هذا الكلام الطيب


----------



## amtoalmasri (29 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله أخي على هذا الكرم في المعلومات 
ونفع الله بكم آمين


----------



## الامازيغي (29 مايو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته............
> جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير...............
> أخى /الامازيغى..........
> هذا الصابون يستخدم كمنظف للأوانى المنزلية والحوائط والأرضيات والفروشات مثل السجاد والموكيت



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخ مهدي ماد عن handwash paste 
التي تستعمل في ارالة زيوت و الحبر من الايدي الديك اي تركيبة تفيدنا بها


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> الاخ مهدي ماد عن handwash paste
> التي تستعمل في ارالة زيوت و الحبر من الايدي الديك اي تركيبة تفيدنا بها


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى فى الله /الامازيغى
أن شاء الله تعالى سوف أرد على سؤالك ذلك ............لأنى عندى تركيبات بفضل الله عن "hand wash paste"
لكن أريد منك معلومات كافية عن هذا المنتج مثل
اللون...... التقل......... رائحة المنتج هل له رائحة مثل المذيبات....صفات أخرى
وذلك من أجل أعطائك تركيبة اوضح أن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (29 مايو 2009)

amtoalmasri قال:


> جزاكم الله أخي على هذا الكرم في المعلومات
> ونفع الله بكم آمين


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزانا الله و أياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## lamigra (29 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس المهدي بكر ورحم الله والديك وادخلهما الجنة ان شاء الله لنصيحتك ,

عندي سؤال وهو في نفس الوقت طلب حول صناعة غراء الخشب الابيض وطريقة صناعته لو عندك معلومات عنه او موقع الكتروني يدلني على صناعته واكون شاكرا جدا لك اخي العزيز


----------



## صباحكو (29 مايو 2009)

المهندس المهدي بكر المحترم :
لو تكرمت علينا بتركيبة منظف ومعطر الارضيات التي ذكرت خلالها كمية العطر المضاف , فانا بحاجة ماسة لهذه التركيبه, وانا اعرفك بانك لا تبخل علينا بمعلومه من عندك .


----------



## ameneasa (30 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز / الدكتور - المهدي بكر
كم انت انسان محترم . ليس هذا بكثير علي انسان مثلك في قدر معلوماتة . اقسم لك بالله ان احد المواقع سالت احد المشاركين فقال معلومات بسيطة جدا وفال الباقي هو سر المهنة . واليوم اول مشاركة مني عندكم . كم انتم محترمين . وجادين 
اتمني لكم كل التوفيق وللاسف لي سؤال ...؟
قالوا لي ان مادة السليكات ممنوعة ولو تم تحليل الصابون ووجدوا في تركيبتة مادة السليكات تعتبر غش تجاري ويغلق المعمل.....؟ هل هذا صحيح
اخوك
محمد الامين محمد


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (30 مايو 2009)

اود ان اشكرك سيدى الفاضل
يوجد أناس يضعون سائل السلفونك +الصودا الكاوية فقط والرئحة والون فقط
أيه رايك


----------



## الامازيغي (30 مايو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخى فى الله /الامازيغى
> أن شاء الله تعالى سوف أرد على سؤالك ذلك ............لأنى عندى تركيبات بفضل الله عن "hand wash paste"
> لكن أريد منك معلومات كافية عن هذا المنتج مثل
> ...




السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخي المهدي بكر اشكرك على ردك السريع و المعلومات بفضل الله ساوردها كالاتي
اللون : بني فاتح
الثقل : حجم 1000 مل يقابله تقريبا 2 كغ
رائحة :مديبات 
اللمس : كانه يوجد رمل في المحتوى بني اللون
المديبات :
calcium carbonate
cellelose
sodium carbonate
glycerin
sodium lauryl sulfate
hydrogenated tallow acid
dmdm hydantoin
methylchloroisothiazolinone
deceth-5
methylsothiazolinone
sodium dodecybenznesulfonate
parfum
هده هي التركيبة الموجودة على العلبة دون المقادير و لو لديك تركيبة يافعة بالاقل التركيب فلا تنسى بالرد و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


----------



## علي العزاوي (30 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ورزقك الله العافية في كل شي ورزقك الباري حسن العاقبة دمت لنا اخا كريما واستاذا فاضلا مع الشكر


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (31 مايو 2009)

من احبه اله حبب فيه عباده 
ونحسبك يادكتور مهدى ان شاء الله كذلك لما نشعره تجاهك حبيت اسلم عليك النهارده واقولك بفضل الله الشغل طلع زى الفل والناس معجبه جدا بمزيل الدهون والشحوم ومنظف البوتجاز انا حاسس ان ده بفضل ربنا وسببك ومش عارف اعمل ايه ارد بيه الجميل كل الى اقدر اقوله ربنا يجزيك عن كل ده خير ان شاء الله 
والله العظيم انا نفسى اشوفك انا اصلا محامى من القاهرة والحياه علمتنى اشتغل فى اى حاجه واتعلمت كتير فى المنظفات بفضل ربنا وسببكم جميعا وسببك بالاخص يادكتور مهدى ولو هاتؤمرنى باى حاجه انا مستعد وانا اصلا اصغر من انى اخدم انسان بالشكل ده


----------



## الجعفرى (31 مايو 2009)

نحن مستعدون لتادية اى خدمة للاستاذ المهندس المهدى بكر:14:

الا توافقوننى رواد موقعنا الحبيب؟؟؟؟؟ 
احب ان اشكرك وادعوا لك بكل خير ولى سؤال استاذى عارف انى طولت ولكن استحملنى:7:  يكفى اهتمامك

عند حساب التركيبة المميزة لحضرتك وجدت ان الليتر سيباع بحوالى جنية ونصف فوجدت شىء غريب اخ عندة سيارة نصف نقل يجوب بها الاحياء ويبيع الليتر بنصف جنية كيف ذالك :81: كم كلفة هذا الليتر بحساب السيارة واثنين مساعدين والخامات :3::67: 
سبحان الله هوة الرزاق


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

lamigra قال:


> شكرا جزيلا اخي المهندس المهدي بكر ورحم الله والديك وادخلهما الجنة ان شاء الله لنصيحتك ,
> 
> عندي سؤال وهو في نفس الوقت طلب حول صناعة غراء الخشب الابيض وطريقة صناعته لو عندك معلومات عنه او موقع الكتروني يدلني على صناعته واكون شاكرا جدا لك اخي العزيز


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخى الكريم على هذة الدعوة
أما بالنسبة الى سؤال حضرتك فأنا سوف أرد عليه بمشيئة الله تعالى على قدر معلوماتى فى هذا المجال فى موضوع جديد 
حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

ameneasa قال:


> الاخ العزيز / الدكتور - المهدي بكر
> كم انت انسان محترم . ليس هذا بكثير علي انسان مثلك في قدر معلوماتة . اقسم لك بالله ان احد المواقع سالت احد المشاركين فقال معلومات بسيطة جدا وفال الباقي هو سر المهنة . واليوم اول مشاركة مني عندكم . كم انتم محترمين . وجادين
> اتمني لكم كل التوفيق وللاسف لي سؤال ...؟
> قالوا لي ان مادة السليكات ممنوعة ولو تم تحليل الصابون ووجدوا في تركيبتة مادة السليكات تعتبر غش تجاري ويغلق المعمل.....؟ هل هذا صحيح
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته......
جزاك الله أخى الفاضل
ثانيا لا يوجد أى أسف أن شاء الله أخى الفاضل فكلن أخوة 
أما بالنسبة لسؤال حضرتك 
مادة السليكات يقول عليها بعض الناس أنها مادة مسرطنة للجلد فنحن الأن أصبحنا فى عصر موضة المواد المسرطنة ...... فمادة السليكات تسمى "سليكات الصوديوم""sodium silicates"
فهذة المادة تصنع من ذوبان الرمل مع كربونات الصوديوم فى أفران معرضة للهواء فتتكون مادة غروية مشابهة للزجاج تمزج وتذوب فى الماء وتكون محلولا لزجا هو السليكات
وهذا أن دل على شىء يدل على أن المواد الداخلة ليست مواد ضارة او مسرطنة
أيضا يوجد الكثير من المصانع التى تنتج أطنان من هذة المادة يوميا والكثير من التجار يتعاملون مع هذة المادة بدون أى ضرر لهم ولا أحد قال لهم شىء.........
ثانيا أخى الفاضل من يقول لك انهم بيعملوا تحليل و يعرفوا الصابون اللى داخله سليكات دة على ما أعتقد غير صحيح لأن صابون السليكات يكون شكله معروف ومميز فليس داعى لهذا التحليل
وهنا فى مصر معظم مصنعى الصابون يستخدموا السليكات فى عمل الصابون الرخيص


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

محمد محمودالعايش قال:


> اود ان اشكرك سيدى الفاضل
> يوجد أناس يضعون سائل السلفونك +الصودا الكاوية فقط والرئحة والون فقط
> أيه رايك


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........
أولا أخى الفاضل حضرتك لو قرأت الشرح سو ف ترى أنى قلت 
ممكن تصنع صابون سائل بدون أضافة أى محسنات 
ولكن أضافة هذة المحسنات تعطى لك صفات ومميزات لا يعطيها السلفونيك والصودا معا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

الامازيغي قال:


> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> اخي المهدي بكر اشكرك على ردك السريع و المعلومات بفضل الله ساوردها كالاتي
> اللون : بني فاتح
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل 
سوف أرد على سؤالك أن شاء الله تعالى فى صورة موضوع جديد لتعم الفائدة على الجميع أن شاء الله تعالى فى أقرب وقت


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

علي العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ورزقك الله العافية في كل شي ورزقك الباري حسن العاقبة دمت لنا اخا كريما واستاذا فاضلا مع الشكر


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
جزاك الله أخى الفاضل كل الخير على هذة الدعوة الجميلة


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

محمد محمود مراد قال:


> من احبه اله حبب فيه عباده
> ونحسبك يادكتور مهدى ان شاء الله كذلك لما نشعره تجاهك حبيت اسلم عليك النهارده واقولك بفضل الله الشغل طلع زى الفل والناس معجبه جدا بمزيل الدهون والشحوم ومنظف البوتجاز انا حاسس ان ده بفضل ربنا وسببك ومش عارف اعمل ايه ارد بيه الجميل كل الى اقدر اقوله ربنا يجزيك عن كل ده خير ان شاء الله
> والله العظيم انا نفسى اشوفك انا اصلا محامى من القاهرة والحياه علمتنى اشتغل فى اى حاجه واتعلمت كتير فى المنظفات بفضل ربنا وسببكم جميعا وسببك بالاخص يادكتور مهدى ولو هاتؤمرنى باى حاجه انا مستعد وانا اصلا اصغر من انى اخدم انسان بالشكل ده


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته........ 
جزاك الله كل الخير أخى الفاضل على هذا الكلام الطيب 
وأسأل الله العلى العظيم أن يوفق حضرتك والجميع لكل خير فى دنياهم وآخرتهم أن شاء الله تعالى


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 مايو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> نحن مستعدون لتادية اى خدمة للاستاذ المهندس المهدى بكر:14:
> 
> الا توافقوننى رواد موقعنا الحبيب؟؟؟؟؟
> احب ان اشكرك وادعوا لك بكل خير ولى سؤال استاذى عارف انى طولت ولكن استحملنى:7: يكفى اهتمامك
> ...


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.........أخى الفاضل
يعلم الله عزوجل أنى لا أقوم بهذا العمل من أجل خدمة أومصلحة او شهرة او غير ذلك من الامور الأ ابتغاء وجه الله عزوجل 
عسى الله أن يتقبله منى وينفعنى به يوما لا ينفع فيه شىء الأ من أتى الله بقلب سليم...............:56::56::56::56::56:
ثانيا :يعلم الله أنى أقوم بكتابة تركيبات مجربة وموثوق فيها وأنا بشتغل بها عندى وبتدخل فنادق ومستشفيات ومطاعم فاخرة جدا و عايز أقول لحضرتك أنك أنت ممكن تغير فى كميات المواد الداخلة فى التركيبة علشان تعطى لحضرتك السعر المناسب أى ممكن تصنع طن الصابون بأضافة 30كيلو سلفونيك ومعادلته بالصودا الكاوية وأضافة 30 كيلو تكسابون وأضافة الملح الى أن يعطيك التقل المناسب لك بدون أضافة محسنات بالمرة
ثالثا :يعلم الله عز وجل أنى ممكن أصنع لحضرتك طن صابون سائل لا تتعدى تكلفته عليا 140 جنية وممكن أقل كمان :81::81:
لو انا محطتش محسنات:81::81::81::81:
بس أنا عمرى ما أعمل حاجة تضر حد أولا 
ثانيا الجودة فى شغلك هى اللى هتبقى معيارك الحقيقى فى السوق
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته


----------



## علي العزاوي (31 مايو 2009)

بارك الله بك ونفع بك وحماك من كل مكروه لقد أفدتنا جدا واذا كان بالامكان موضوع عن بلسم الشعر مع الشكر


----------



## الجعفرى (1 يونيو 2009)

ثالثا :يعلم الله عز وجل أنى ممكن أصنع لحضرتك طن صابون سائل لا تتعدى تكلفته عليا 140 جنية وممكن أقل كمان 

أأنا قرات صح ام هنا خطء املائى طن صبون سائل ب 140 جنية مصرى فقط :86: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي العزاوي (1 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل شكرا على جهودك الكريمة وانا اسأل عن تركيبة بلسم الشعر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد كروم (1 يونيو 2009)

استاذنا الفاضل م/ المهدي جزاك الله عنا خير وأوسع من علمك وذادك من علمه الذي لاتبخل به علي احد هو ده المسلم الحقيقي احسبك كذالك ولا اذكيك علي الله مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## الجعفرى (2 يونيو 2009)

الجعفرى قال:


> ثالثا :يعلم الله عز وجل أنى ممكن أصنع لحضرتك طن صابون سائل لا تتعدى تكلفته عليا 140 جنية وممكن أقل كمان
> 
> أأنا قرات صح ام هنا خطء املائى طن صبون سائل ب 140 جنية مصرى فقط :86: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف

:86::86::86::86::86::86::86:


----------



## رمزيكو1 (3 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير عناكل خير واسأل الله عز وجل ان يبارك لك في علمك وعملك
عندي سؤال بسيط لو سمحة لي
هل عندك فكره عن معطر الارضيات الجامد؟؟؟؟
يكون جامد مثل الجل تقريبا
وشكرا اخي


----------



## القزونى (3 يونيو 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وسلمت يمينك*


----------



## اسامة طو (4 يونيو 2009)

*أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك بالعلم النافع *​


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (4 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر مهندس مهدي بس كنت اريد منك مشوره انا اعاني من ترسيب الصابون وكذلك اريد طريقه ناجحه وغير ضاره بالصابون لتغليظ القوام


----------



## اسلام البدوي (5 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووور أخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (5 يونيو 2009)

ارجو يا باش مهندس مهدي اني تفيدني الله يرضي عليك في مشكلة ترسيب الصابون لاني بعاني منها وثانيا بالنسبه لتتخين القوام وشكرا مره اخري


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وحبا لنا بالمنتدى فمعلوماتك علمية ودقيقة فشكرا


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (9 يونيو 2009)

جزانا الله و أياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

حبيشى بنى سويف قال:


> جزانا الله و أياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


 


hammhamm44 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وزادك علما وحبا لنا بالمنتدى فمعلوماتك علمية ودقيقة فشكرا


 


اسلام البدوي قال:


> مشكوووور أخى وبارك الله فيك


 



اسامة طو قال:


> *أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك بالعلم النافع *​


 


القزونى قال:


> *بارك الله فيك وسلمت يمينك*


 


سعيد كروم قال:


> استاذنا الفاضل م/ المهدي جزاك الله عنا خير وأوسع من علمك وذادك من علمه الذي لاتبخل به علي احد هو ده المسلم الحقيقي احسبك كذالك ولا اذكيك علي الله مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


 


علي العزاوي قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الفاضل شكرا على جهودك الكريمة وانا اسأل عن تركيبة بلسم الشعر وجزاك الله خيرا


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..............
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الأفاضل كل الخير 
وأدعوا الله العلى العظيم أن يوفق الجميع لك خير فى دينهم ومعاشهم وعاقبة أمرهم
:56::56::56:


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (10 يونيو 2009)

ابو جومانا المصري قال:


> الف شكر مهندس مهدي بس كنت اريد منك مشوره انا اعاني من ترسيب الصابون وكذلك اريد طريقه ناجحه وغير ضاره بالصابون لتغليظ القوام


 


ابو جومانا المصري قال:


> ارجو يا باش مهندس مهدي اني تفيدني الله يرضي عليك في مشكلة ترسيب الصابون لاني بعاني منها وثانيا بالنسبه لتتخين القوام وشكرا مره اخري


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
آسف أخى الفاضل لعدم الرد على سؤالك سريعا لظروف العمل
ثانيا لو حضرتك أتبعت أن شاء الله نفس الخطوات التى قد بينتها فى تصنيع الصابون السائل
فسوف تحصل أن شاء الله على صابون عالى الجودة واللزوجة وبدون أى ترسيب


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (10 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر ا يا باشمهندس مهدي بس عاوز اعرف الملح هو سبب الترسيب ام ولا وهل في ماده معينه لتغليظ قوام الصابون وشكرا علي مجهودك المميز


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (10 يونيو 2009)

مع العلم اني استعمل التايلوز ولكن لايعطني االتايلوز التقل المطلوب واستعمل براميل 125 كيلو واضع فيها 14 كيلو سلفونك و2 كيلو تكسابون و250 جرام تايلوز فهل هذه الكميات معقوله ومع ذلك اشعر بان الصابون السائل فيها سيوله وليس بالتقل المطلوب وهل للعبوه اي تاثير في المنتج لاني اعمل للتعبئه واريد اطور عملي افدني يا با شمهندس مهدي افادك الله


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 يونيو 2009)

ابو جومانا المصري قال:


> مع العلم اني استعمل التايلوز ولكن لايعطني االتايلوز التقل المطلوب واستعمل براميل 125 كيلو واضع فيها 14 كيلو سلفونك و2 كيلو تكسابون و250 جرام تايلوز فهل هذه الكميات معقوله ومع ذلك اشعر بان الصابون السائل فيها سيوله وليس بالتقل المطلوب وهل للعبوه اي تاثير في المنتج لاني اعمل للتعبئه واريد اطور عملي افدني يا با شمهندس مهدي افادك الله


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
أخى فى الله
بالنسبة للكميات اللى حضرتك بتحوطها على البرميل 125 كيلو 
هى كميات معقولة وكويسة جدا
أولا حضرتك أملىء البرميل بحوالى 80 كيلو مياة
يتم وضع 12كيلو سلفونيك مع التقليب الجيد حتى تمام الذوبان الجيد فى الماء
يتم المعادلة بالصودا الكاوية ويترك لمدة 4 ساعات حتى يبرد البرميل
يتم وضع 4 كيلو تكسابون بعد أذابتهم خارجيا بنصف كليو ملح مثلا
يتم تقليب البرميل جيدا حتى تمام الأمتزاج............
يتم أذابة 2 كيلو ملح خارجيا فى حوالى 15 لتر ماء
يتم وضع الملح المذاب عن طريق كوب سعة 1 لتر
يتم وضع كوب كوب والتقليب الجيدحتى تمام الأمتزاج
 الى أن تحصل على التقل الذى ترغب فيه فى الصابون 
بعد ذلك يتم وضع اللون والرائحة والمادة الحافظة 
أما بالنسبة للتايلوز فلا داعى من وضعه أطلاقا فى التركيبة لانه هيعمل تغبيش للصابون معاك
أدعوا الله ان يوفقك لكل خير وييسر لك أحوالك أنت وجميع المسلمين


----------



## Dr_Ahmed (11 يونيو 2009)

*المهندس المحترم م/ المهدى بكر 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اود ان اتقدم بخاص شكرى وتقديرى على جهودك البنائه واخلاصك لله فى هذا العمل الجليل فجعل الله هذا لك طريق الى الفردوس وجعلك مع النبيين والصدقين والشهداء والصالحين 
لك من الله ما تستحق واشهد الله عز وجل انى احبك فيه حتى اكون معك فى الجنة ان شاء الله 
واشكرك باسم كل من تعلم او قراء وشاهد كلام السجى وجعلك الله من حمات العلم وحرسه الاوفياء 
وجزاك الله خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته*​


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (11 يونيو 2009)

*سيدى الفاضل*

:70:السلامه عليكم : سيدى الفاضل حضرتك شرحت التركيبه لمكونات طن صابون 
1 )من فضلك كم تكلفة الطن 
2)علما ان السلفونيك غالى الثمنوالتكسابون
3) انا عايز اكلم حضرتك فى التليفون لى بعض استفسارات 
أشكرك سيدى الفاضل


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (11 يونيو 2009)

السلامه عليكم : سيدى الفاضل حضرتك شرحت التركيبه لمكونات طن صابون 
1 )من فضلك كم تكلفة الطن 
2)علما ان السلفونيك غالى الثمنوالتكسابون
3) انا عايز اكلم حضرتك فى التليفون لى بعض استفسارات 
أشكرك سيدى الفاضل


----------



## Elakshar (11 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر ا يا باشمهندس مهدي


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (11 يونيو 2009)

معلومات عن جهاذ قياس ph والسعر وصورة لهو
وشكرا


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (11 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس مهدي اني عارف اني هتقل عليك بكتر الاسئله هلي الملح بيرسب الصابون لاني كنت بعمل شغل يبقي تقيل وبعد ماتضعه في العبوه بعد مده ليست بالطويله يصبح خفيف القوام والزبون لايشكر فيه لانه بيقارن بمنتجات في السوق اكتر تقلاا ولانسبه للتايلوز انته ذكره في المكوانات وبعدين انا بدات في شراء مكونات انته تذكره في الخلطه مثل الكمبرلان وثلاثي فوسفات الصوديم وسوف ان شاء الله سوف اعمل باالمحسنات الي انته كتبه واتمني من الله ان لايخف قوام الصابون لاني اريد في احسن جوده مثل البريل والفيري وبعدين انا هتعبك شويه معيا بس ان شاء الله كله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله اولا انا اضع ملح ايه طيب انا كان عندي ملح مكتوب عليه ملح مغنسيوم وايضا اضع ملح ليمون لزياده لمعة الصابون وبالنسبه للكمبرلان هلي له فائده غير تثبيت الرغوه وكذلك ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديم ايضا وبعدين انا اشعر في منتج هنكل البريل بشي مثل لما باضعه علي ايدي بلزوجه مثل الصمغ هل في ماده معينه لذلك انا عارف اني كتبت مقال وهاصدع دماغك فارجو المعذره لاني نفسي مشروع ينفع وربنا يكرمني ربنا ينفع المسلمين بعلمك ويكرمك يارب


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (12 يونيو 2009)

ابو جومانا المصري قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير يا باشمهندس مهدي اني عارف اني هتقل عليك بكتر الاسئله هلي الملح بيرسب الصابون لاني كنت بعمل شغل يبقي تقيل وبعد ماتضعه في العبوه بعد مده ليست بالطويله يصبح خفيف القوام والزبون لايشكر فيه لانه بيقارن بمنتجات في السوق اكتر تقلاا ولانسبه للتايلوز انته ذكره في المكوانات وبعدين انا بدات في شراء مكونات انته تذكره في الخلطه مثل الكمبرلان وثلاثي فوسفات الصوديم وسوف ان شاء الله سوف اعمل باالمحسنات الي انته كتبه واتمني من الله ان لايخف قوام الصابون لاني اريد في احسن جوده مثل البريل والفيري وبعدين انا هتعبك شويه معيا بس ان شاء الله كله في ميزان حسناتك باذن الله اولا انا اضع ملح ايه طيب انا كان عندي ملح مكتوب عليه ملح مغنسيوم وايضا اضع ملح ليمون لزياده لمعة الصابون وبالنسبه للكمبرلان هلي له فائده غير تثبيت الرغوه وكذلك ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديم ايضا وبعدين انا اشعر في منتج هنكل البريل بشي مثل لما باضعه علي ايدي بلزوجه مثل الصمغ هل في ماده معينه لذلك انا عارف اني كتبت مقال وهاصدع دماغك فارجو المعذره لاني نفسي مشروع ينفع وربنا يكرمني ربنا ينفع المسلمين بعلمك ويكرمك يارب


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل 
حضرتك قوم بتصنيع الصابون السائل بنفس التركيبة اللى ذكرتها وان شاء الله سوف تحصل على جودة عالية ولزوجة عالية أيضا.............
بدون أى ترسيب أوتغبيش حتى ولوقعد الصابون أكثر من سنة
بالنسبة للملح أنا أستخدم ملح طعام فى أعطائى اللزوجة التى أريدها
أما بالنسبة للتايلوز فأنا ذكرته فى المحسنات لان بعض الناس تستخدمه فى تتقيل الصابون
لكن عندى أنا لا استخدمه لأنى بحصل على اللزوجة اللى أنا عاوزها بدون أضافته بالمرة 
أيضا يعمل على تغبيش الصابون.............
أما الكمبرلان فأنه يعمل على تثبيت الرغوة وأعطاء لزوجة ولكن يجب ألا يزيد عن النسبة الموضوعة لانه سوف يعمل على تغبيش الصابون


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (12 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير يا بشمهندس مهدي وان شاء الله هعمل بالتركيبه الي انته ذكرته وربنا يوفق الجميع


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي مهدي علي هذه الافادت وربنا يكرمك


----------



## البلاتين (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 
كم أنت رائع مهندس مهدي ... لك التحية ايها الرجل الشامخ والباسق كالنخل .. تواضعاً وعلماً ..
جزيت خيرا سيدي الكريم .. وفعلاً أندهشت بردودك للكل بشكل مفصل حتى من يشكرك! ..
ولكن ..

وانا اتابع الموضوع بكل جزيئياتها والرود الواردة وتعقيبكم عليها ... كنت أفكر في نقطة وحيدة قرأتها في بداية موضوعكم ...

أتدري ماهي أخي العزيز مهدي ..


نعم كنت مندهشاً .. لانه قلما يوجد في هذا الوقت عقلية تفكر بهذا الشكل ..


كنت اتذكر مقولتك وبالخط الأحمر العريض 

( زكاة العلم إخراجه ) ...

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ..

علمياً :-

فعلا التركيبة التي قمت بتوضيحها هي فعلاً تركيبة متناسقة من حيث الفعالية الكيميائية للوصول الى منتج ذي جودة عالية وبتكاليف نسبياً أقل ..

سررت بك كثيراً .. 

على امل اللقيا مجدداً ..

ودمتم سالمين ..


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (13 يونيو 2009)

:70:السلامه عليكم : سيدى الفاضل حضرتك شرحت التركيبه لمكونات طن صابون 
1 )من فضلك كم تكلفة الطن 
2)علما ان السلفونيك غالى الثمن و التكسابون
3),ولو نزلت هذا المنتج فى السوق ممكن يكون مربح ان شاء الله
4)واجيب المواد الخام منين بسعر رخيص
المعذره لاني نفسي مشروع ينفع وربنا يكرمني ربنا ينفع المسلمين بعلمك ويكرمك يارب
اشكرك


----------



## عبدالكافي بالقاسم (13 يونيو 2009)

الله يرحم واليديك على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## د0حبيبه (13 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته00يشرفنى أن تكون أول رسائلى فى موضوعكم الرائع 00وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
ممكن اعرف الطريقه الصحيحه لعمل
الصابون الشعبى الثقيل
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## hany hady (19 يونيو 2009)

يعجز اللسان عن ان يوفيك بما تستحق من شكر وتقدير 
ادعوالله عز وجل لك بان يتقيل منك ويكون فى ميزان حسناتك
وان يوسع عليك رزقك ويبارك لك فى اهلك واولادك
انا قرات الموضوع ولم اجربة وان شاء الله اقوم بعمل عينة قريبا
انا عندى مشروع صغير ل خلط وتعبائة منظفات صناعية
(أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)


----------



## المهندسه ليى (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله بيك على المعلومات القيمة
تحياتي


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (22 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس مهدي وجزاك الله خير علي افادتك للمسلمين بس كنت عاوز اعرف بالنسبه للكمبرلان انا شريته وهو سائل وليس بودره طيب اضع كم جرام في البراميل 125 كيلو وكذلك التراي وبالنسبه للبولي تنصحني اضعه في الخلطه ام لا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## mehrawy (22 يونيو 2009)

جزيت خيرا اخى الحبيب , ولكن هل هناك فارق بين مكونات وطريقة تجهيز صابون غسيل الأيدي وبين صابون الوانى الذي شرحت طريقته اعلاه.
أكون شاكرا لك اخي على الرد أخوك/ كيميائي / منتصر علي


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (22 يونيو 2009)

ابو جومانا المصري قال:


> السلام عليكم بشمهندس مهدي وجزاك الله خير علي افادتك للمسلمين بس كنت عاوز اعرف بالنسبه للكمبرلان انا شريته وهو سائل وليس بودره طيب اضع كم جرام في البراميل 125 كيلو وكذلك التراي وبالنسبه للبولي تنصحني اضعه في الخلطه ام لا وجزاك الله كل خير


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل /ابو جومانا
بالنسبة لمادة الكمبرلان فهى مادة سائلة لونها أصفر ذهبى وهى ليست بودرة.....
يتم وضع حوالى 60 جرام بعد أذابتهم جيدا فى كمية من الماء ثم وضعه على البرميل
اما التراى فيتم وضع حوالى 200 جرام
أما البولى فلا داعى لوجوده فى التركيبة لأنك سوف تحصل على اللزوجة التى تريدها أن شاء الله تعالى بدون أضافة البولى او التايلوز ...............
وربنا ييسر لك الحال أخى الفاضل ويرزقك الرزق الكثير الطيب


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (22 يونيو 2009)

mehrawy قال:


> جزيت خيرا اخى الحبيب , ولكن هل هناك فارق بين مكونات وطريقة تجهيز صابون غسيل الأيدي وبين صابون الوانى الذي شرحت طريقته اعلاه.
> أكون شاكرا لك اخي على الرد أخوك/ كيميائي / منتصر علي


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أخى الفاضل/منتصر
الصابون الذى قمت بشرحه هو صابون يستخدم فى غسل الأوانى والحوائط والمفروشات والسجاد 
وهو يختلف بالتأكيد عن صابون غسل الأيدى"hand soap" فى المواد الداخلة وكمياتها أيضا


----------



## skhr (22 يونيو 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> أخى الفاضل/منتصر
> الصابون الذى قمت بشرحه هو صابون يستخدم فى غسل الأوانى والحوائط والمفروشات والسجاد
> وهو يختلف بالتأكيد عن صابون غسل الأيدى"hand soap" فى المواد الداخلة وكمياتها أيضا


أخي العزيز الرجاء شرح طريقة صابون غسيل الأيدي بشكل جيد وكنت قد أملت منك سابقاً ومنك شخصياً طريقة عمل زيت حمام الشعر فالرجاء أن كان لديك معلومات أن تتفضل بها علينا وجزاك الله الخير على كل حال


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (23 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخي بشمهندس مهدي بصرحه انا اشعر بالسعاده لما الاقي مسلم حريص علي افادة اخونه واخر سوال معلهش علي كتر اسئلتي اذا وضعت مائة جرام كمبرلان هل هناك ضرر وبالنسبه لي ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديم تنصحني برضو بان اضعه ام لا وربنا يجعله كله في ميزان حسناتك ويرفع به درجاتك


----------



## ايوب الرجبي (23 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا اصنع الصابون للاستهلاك الشخصي من مواد متوفره عندنا هنا في فلسطين منها مادة اللابس وهي ماده حمضيه ومادة الايتا وهي ماده قلويه ومادة اللوراميد وهي ماده ايضا حمضيه بالاضافه الى الصودا الكاويه ارجو تزويدي بكمية كل ماده من تلك المواد لتحضير 100 لتر صابون وان كان هناك مواد اخرى تضاف ارجو النفع بي وتزويدي بكميتها وجزاكم الله كل خير 
اخوكم ايوب الرجبي 
ابن فلسطين


----------



## صباحكو (23 يونيو 2009)

*الاخ ايوب الرجبي*

بالنسبة للتركيبه التي ذكرتها فهي التركيبه الرئيسيه ولكن يرجع الى نسبة كل ماده منها . عندنا في فلطسين التركيز التجاري هو 12%.ممكن تكتب نسب هذه التركيبه ولك جزيل الشكر ولو عندك تركيبات لمواد التنظيف ممكن ان نتبادل المعرفه .
انت من فين من فلسطين وخريج اي جامعه فيها اظن انك من جامعة القدس ابو ديس ولو احتجت ايميلي فهو (( ملاحظة : أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال ))


----------



## skhr (24 يونيو 2009)

الأخ العزيز المهدى بكر الرجاء تركيبة الصابون السائل لليدين و كريم لحمام الزيت للشعر


----------



## مهندس المحبة (25 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز
لأهمية موضوعك ثبته لكي تعم الجميع الفائدة بأستفساراتهم منك ومن خبراتك وإن شاء الله الموفقية للجميع .


----------



## شوقىشمس (27 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك
سؤالى عن طريقه تحضير الشامبو وما هو البلسم


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (30 يونيو 2009)

:75:جزانا الله و أياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (30 يونيو 2009)

جزانا الله و أياكم كل الخير أخى الفاضل

جزاكم الله خيرا اود ان اعرف طريقة تصبيع صابون الابتلال المستخدم فى الصباغه ان امكن باسرع وقت

جزاكم الله خيرا اود ان اعرف طريقة تصبيع صابون الابتلال المستخدم فى الصباغه ان امكن باسرع وقت

كل من يحب ان يعرف اى معلومات عن الصباغه فليسالنى عنها وان شاء الله يجد الجواب الشافى


----------



## محمد محمود مراد (30 يونيو 2009)

المهندس المحترم المهدى بكر 
مطلوب منى شغل كلوركس الوان وانا بصراحه مااعرفش عنه اى حاجه 
اتمنى بشرح من حضرتك اعرف اعمله زى ماربنا سببك ليا وعملت حاجات كتير متاكد انها اصعب منه 
منتظر حضرتك يابشمهندس ان شاء الله اول ماتدخل على الشبكه لو حتى بشكل سريع من افكار حضرتك 
دعواتى لك ليست مكتوبه هنا ولكنها ذات احساس داخلى وقيمه افادتنى فالحياه ويعلم الله ذلك اتمنى من 
الله ان يتقبلها منى لك


----------



## وسام القصراوي (1 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كتييييييييييييير على الموضوع والله يحفظك


----------



## hany1022005 (2 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخى العزيز اود ان اقول لك فى الاول انك كنت سبب بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى فى ان اتجهه الى نشاط المنظفات بجانب عملى وكما لا انكر فى ثقتى فى جوده المنتجات اللتى تقوم بتصنيعها ولكن ينتابك شىء واحد هو عدم الالتزام بالمواعيد اللتى تتفق عليها وانا كنت قد اتفقت معك على اعداد بعض المواد وقد اكدت عليك ضرورة الميعاد وفى حاله عدم قدرتك على الوفاء بما طلبته منك ان تتصل بى وتعرفنى حتى لا اكون امام الاشخاص اللذين انا على موعد معهم ان اكون صغيرا مع العلم بان هؤلاء الناس هم اصدقائى وكانوا على سفر المهم اننى ايضا لم انتظر وحاولت الاتصال بك كثيرا ومن عده ارقام تليفونات ولكن دون جدوى وانا اطلب منك تركيبة معينة امتثالا لكلامك بان زكاة العلم اخراجه ( سؤال ) هل هذه ماقوله او حديث صحيح ؟؟؟؟


----------



## ابو يوسف (5 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## skhr (5 يوليو 2009)

الأخ العزيز المهدى بكر أشتقنا لتواجدك ولمساتك في المنتدى


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (6 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بشمهندس مهدي اتمني تكون بخير بالنسبه انا عملت كل الي انته كتبه وطلع تمام الشغل بس كنت خارج المعمل فحدث خطاء من احد الذين يعملون معي بدل مايكمل وضع الملح وضع صودا فحصل خلل في التركيبه واضطر يعادل الشغل من تاني ووضع بعد ذلك 250جرام تايلوز وضع ايضا قبل التايلوز ليكمل المعدله تراي وبعد ذلك التايلوز ووضع جزء ايضا من الكمبرلان فحصل تغبيش للشغل فما العمل افادك الله وجزاك الله كل خيروايضا اشعر منتج البريل فيه لزوجه اعلي فما السبب


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (9 يوليو 2009)

*]:70:السلامه عليكم : سيدى الفاضل حضرتك شرحت التركيبه لمكونات طن صابون 
1 )من فضلك كم تكلفة الطن 
2)علما ان السلفونيك غالى الثمن و التكسابون
3),ولو نزلت هذا المنتج فى السوق ممكن يكون مربح ان شاء الله
4)واجيب المواد الخام منين بسعر رخيص
المعذره لاني نفسي مشروع ينفع وربنا يكرمني ربنا ينفع المسلمين بعلمك ويكرمك يارب
اشكرك أرجو الرد من فضلكم*​


----------



## حمدى صبحى (9 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لكم جزيل الشكر دكتور مهدى وافادكم الله كما افدت الجميع
اعمل بمجال المنظفات من فتره بسيطه واكثر ما واجهنى من مشاكل هو معالجة الترسيب بسبب الملح 
كما ان كيفية التعادل بال ph ليست سريعه بما يكفى 
فهل هناك نسب دقيقه للتعادل تلقائيا بدون الكشف بال ph
واشترى العطور من شارع الجيش وبعضها يعكر الصابون للاسف؟
ارجو من سيادتكم المساعده جزاكم الله خيرا

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## رحمه4 (11 يوليو 2009)

*ثواب*

جزاك الله خيرا:77: تعاونوا على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونوا على الاثم والعدوان


----------



## محمد محمودالعايش (11 يوليو 2009)

*الأخ العزيز المهدى بكر أشتقنا لتواجدك ولمساتك في المنتدى*

*الأخ العزيز المهدى بكر أشتقنا لتواجدك ولمساتك في المنتدى*​


----------



## hayan2774 (11 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hayan2774 (11 يوليو 2009)

انا مهندس الك ولكن افكر في مشروع تصنيع منظفات وارجو مساعتي في مجمل المشروع من حيث الجدوى الاقتصادية والتكاليف وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس المحبة (12 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم أخي العزيز تم وضع جدوى أقتصادية عن المنظفات الصابون في موضوع الدورات المثبت في دورة التنمية البشرية وتطوير المشاريع الدرس الأول مع التقدير .....


----------



## Chemist Nader (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااااااااا 
حياك الله أخي الفاضل وجعل ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## هيثم امين (26 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الدكتور الكبير / المهدي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لقد عملت صابون سائل كما يلي:-
1- 700 لتر ماء 2- 80 كيلو سلفونك وتم التقليب لمدة ساعة ثم بدات التعادل بالصودا الكاوية الي ان ظهر لي اللون الاخضر الزرعي .
بدات في وضع الحسنات كما يلي :-
1- البولي ( حوالي 700 جرام وكنت ارش البولي رش مع التقليب الي ان اصل الي تخانة البولي وازيد الماء مع التقليب ايضا وهكذا الي ان انتهيت من الكمية وحصلت علي قوام تخين بعض الشيء ووضعت الخليط علي الصابون مع التقليب اثناء الاضافة
2- التايلز ( حوالي 700 جرام وفعلت كما فعلت مع البولي باختلاف انني بدات بوضع صودا كاوية في البداية
3- اللون والرائحة ( حسب الطلب
4- الفورمالين حوالي 1.5 كيلو 
5-نسيت اقول لسيادتكم انني وضعت حوالي 10كيلو يكسابون ووضعت عليهم 5 كيلو ملح وقلبت واضفت علي الخليط
الصابون كان ممتاز جدا جدا ولكن خفيف وضعت محلول الملح 10كيلو ومازال خفيف خوفا مني علي الكمية اخذت حوالي لتر ووضعتهم في اناء للتجربة ووضعت لهم محلول ملح ( ثقل المركب ) وضعتهم في زجاجة شفافة لاري التغيرات فوجدت ثاني يوم تركز في اسفل الزجاجة محلول الملح وطفا الصابون
ارجوك ان تقول لي اين اخطائي علما بانني صاحب معمل حديث لصناعة الصابون وبالمناسبة التكسابون غالي سيدي جدا فالكيلو ب10جنية وانت قلت 55كيلو يعني حيكون بكام سعر اللتر


----------



## هيثم امين (26 يوليو 2009)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم
الدكتور العزيز / المهدي
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
اسال سيادتكم لو سمحت عن اسعار بعض المواد وهي:-
1- الجلسرين 2- التكسابون 3- التايلز 4- البولي 5-تراي ايثانول امين
وهل هناك امكانية للشراء من منتجاتكم
اخوك / هيثم امين


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (26 يوليو 2009)

*جزاكم الله أخي على هذا الكرم في المعلومات 
ونفع الله بكم آمين*​


----------



## ريزو77 (28 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات الرائعة وربنا يزيدك علم يارب وتنتفع وتنفع به


----------



## ريزو77 (28 يوليو 2009)

ماهى الاختبارات التى يتم إجراؤها للتأكد من جودة الصابون وماهو المعيار او المواصفة لهذة الاختبارات؟؟؟؟؟وهل هنالك فرق بين إختبار الصابون السائل والعادى
وماهو صابون البودرة وكيف يصنع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## mido_lordship (28 يوليو 2009)

هيثم امين قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> علما بانني صاحب معمل حديث لصناعة الصابون وبالمناسبة التكسابون غالي سيدي جدا فالكيلو ب10جنية وانت قلت 55كيلو يعني حيكون بكام سعر اللتر


فين التكسابون ابو 10 جنيه ده جبته منين


----------



## هيثم امين (30 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز
اشتريت التكسابون من مصنع نوبل واكس الذي بشبرا وهو تقريبا 9.45 وثمن الجردل فارغ يعني بالتقريب 10 جنية


----------



## شريف بحر (1 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكمممممممممممممم


----------



## شريف بحر (1 أغسطس 2009)

ايه الاخبار ياشباب0000000000000000000


----------



## حسن سرحان (1 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور موضوع رائع


----------



## مريمية (1 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء مواضيعك كلها رائعة 
عايزة أسأل حضرتك لو أنا حابه أعمل الطريقة دي بنفس المقادير من غير التكسابون هيبقى فيها حاجه 
لإني أعرف ان التكسابون من المواد المضرة هل هيأثر على الطريقة


----------



## تكسابون (3 أغسطس 2009)

*الصباغة*



عمرو سيد33 قال:


> كل من يحب ان يعرف اى معلومات عن الصباغه فليسالنى عنها وان شاء الله يجد الجواب الشافى


مشكور جدا" على هذا العرض وأتمنى أن تمدنا ببعض طرق صناعة الصباغ وإذا ممكن تمدنا بالمعادلات الحاصلة ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## تكسابون (3 أغسطس 2009)

الأخ العزيز مهدى بكر الحقيقة كنت السبب الرئيسي لانضمامي لهذا المنتدى الرائع وقد اشتقنا لمشاركاتك وأتمنى أن تمدنا بمزيد من الخلطات لصناعة المنظفات ومواد التجميل وأتمنى من كل لديه القدرة على تزويدنا بالمعادلات أن يفعل عسى أن نستطيع أن نجد حلول بديلة وطرق جديدة بشكل علمي ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## هيثم امين (5 أغسطس 2009)

الاخ العزيز ميدو
لقد قلت لك مكان شراء التكسابون ولكن لم تعلق علي العموم هناك من يبيع باقل وهو شركة لايف للكيماويات فالكيلو عندهم ب 8.25والبرميل 220كيلو وهذة المعلومة عرفتها مؤخرا وهي في جسر السويس عند عمارات ابو غزالة


----------



## فيصل التميمي (5 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم موضوع رائع ولي ملاحظة ارجو تقبلها 

لقد تصفحت الموضوع كاملا ووجدت الفائدة في صفحة واحدة والباقي كله مجاملات مكررة 

ارجو الا اكون اغضبت احدا بهذا
شكرا


----------



## مني حكايات (6 أغسطس 2009)

يسلم الأيادي
بارك الله فيك
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## boody521989 (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
انا علمني دكتور كيميائي عريق ممكناقول عنده اكثر من 60 سنه هو دكتور رئيس جودة بشركه كبيره 
ان السليكات ليس لها فائده توضع فقط كماده مالئه

فما رأي سيادتكم بهذا الكلام


----------



## boody521989 (7 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
طبعا للمعرفه الدكتور هذا لم يذكر لي اي تفاصيل كما تفضلتم ولكن كلمني عن هذه الماده فقط

جزاك الله خيرا
وجعله بميزان حسناتكم


----------



## محمد احمد الدلعوس (9 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي علي المعلومات القيمة وانشاء الله تكون لك في ميزان حسناتك 
وساقوم بتجربة للتصنيع وسوف اسالك عند الاحتياج


----------



## محمد احمد الدلعوس (9 أغسطس 2009)

اسال عن طريقة تصنيع الصابون السائل الخاص بالملابس


----------



## سامر الشامي (10 أغسطس 2009)

الشكر لجميع من ساهموا في هذا المنتدى


----------



## محمد احمد الدلعوس (12 أغسطس 2009)

يابش مهندس المهدي مشكور جدا علي المعلومات الرائعة وجزاك الله خير واريد اسال عن تصنيع الصابون السائل الخاص بالملابس لو سمحت


----------



## ramysaid (14 أغسطس 2009)

اسال الله العظيم ان يغنيك من فضله[مشكورين


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (14 أغسطس 2009)

*مشكور جدا جدا *




​


----------



## محمد بدر ندا (14 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يباركلك يا اخ مهدي اريد ان استفسر عن انوع من السلفونيك يستخدم في هذه الطريقة ( نسبة التركيز )
وشكرا


----------



## محمد العدوى (14 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا على ذلك المجهود ونحن فى انتظار باقى المنظفات مثل الشامبو ومزيلات البقع والصدا


----------



## CHE Amjad (15 أغسطس 2009)

كل الاحترام و التقدير على هذه المعلومات الواضحه و المهمه 
شكرا كثيير و كل عام و انتم بخير


----------



## ابو جومانا المصري (16 أغسطس 2009)

اخي الفاضل بشمهندس مهدي اين انت والله كنت عاوز في حل مشكله عندي في الصابون اولا اجد طبقه بيضاء علي سطح البرميل وايضا تغير رائحه الصابون الرائحه الي اضيفه علي الصابون تغير ت رائحتها ولااعرف السبب افيدني افادك الله


----------



## المهندس امجد (16 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لك على التميز
و معلومات جدا قيمة


----------



## salah diab (18 أغسطس 2009)

الله ينور يا جماعه وربنا يباركلكم علي المجهود العظيم ده


----------



## mnci (18 أغسطس 2009)

بالتوفيق لك وللجميع
.........................0


----------



## طارق العسال (22 أغسطس 2009)

جزاكم الله كل الخير ورفع الله شانك وزكاك


----------



## phyyyyy (23 أغسطس 2009)

*جزاك الله عنا خير و وسع من علمك *


----------



## phyyyyy (23 أغسطس 2009)

* السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس
عندى سؤال من فضلك 
هل يمكن التوقف عن اضافة الصودا الكاوية لقراءة ph ثم متابعة اضافته مرة اخرى اذا كانت ph غير صحيحة او هل هناك حجم معين للصودا يتم اضافتة على حجم معين من السلفونيك 
واسف على الاطالة
*


----------



## adeltayel (24 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى كل الاخوة بالمنتدى عندى مشكلة خطيرة جدا فى مجال العمل 
انا اعمل كيميائى بمعمل تحليل مياة وتربة بشركة زراعية وقد ابتكرنا فكرة فى انتاج كلورين مركز يستخدم فى التعقيم لمياه الرى والكلورين يتم تصنيعه من مادة كالسيوم هيبوكلورايت والتى تذوب فى الماء مبعدل 77 جرام لكل لتر كما هوا مدون على العبوة ولكن 
بعد الاذابه بالماء الفاتر ( ماء الحنفية ) وجد انه يتكون راسب كتير جدا الراسب كيميائيا هو هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ويعتبر الراسب مادة غير مرغوب فيها ونريد التخلص منها اما بفلاتر او طريقة كيميائيه امنه 
فهل احد عنده حل للمشكلة من حيث نوع الفلتر المستخدم 
او المادة التى تتخلص من الراسب بشكل كيميائى سليم غير ضار ولا تؤثر على التركيز للمنتج 
ارجو لافادة جدا لانى فى مشكلة كبيرة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *


----------



## eng nafez (24 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور و في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله


----------



## mohammadelrayees (24 أغسطس 2009)

استخدم حمض الهيدروكلوريك ليتفاعل مع هيدروكسيد الكالسيوم ويعطيك ماء و كلوريد كالسيوم


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (29 أغسطس 2009)

معلومات عن جهاذ قياس ph والسعر وصورة لهو
والنوع السرع


----------



## a_a_k (29 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك,,,,,,,


----------



## mohamed gedawe (29 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك اللة خيرا 0000000 وهذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (31 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
جزانا الله وأياكم أخوانى الكرام كل الخير 
وكل عام وأنتم بخير...............


----------



## mr.doha (1 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ammar majeed (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على هذا الشرح الوافي بارك الله فيك


----------



## radwa mostafa (2 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع يادكتور وأنا من فترة كنت أريد أريد معرفة كيفية التصنيع.


----------



## fadiza17 (2 سبتمبر 2009)

*معقووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللل*

اخواني اولا شهر مبارك عليكم اعادة الله بالخير والبركات:67::67::67:
ارجوكم لقد كنت اتصفح النت وقدد قررت اقامة معمل للصابون الصلب والسائل وبعض المنظفات ولقد حصلت من الاخوة على الكثيير من الوصفات الرائعة ولكن انصدمت وخفت كثييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررراااااااااااااااا عندما قرات تعليق احدهم ان الوصفات غير صحيحة او ناقصة وان هذا كلام نظري لا غير 
ارجوكم ساعدوني ماذا افعل لا اريد ان اتورط :67::67::10::10:
اخوكم ابو حسام (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## اوس علوان (2 سبتمبر 2009)

شكر جزيلا لك وعلى جهودكم


----------



## volcaniquo (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. اعجبني هدا الكلام فحبيت ابعت لك اياه.
كم أنت رائع مهندس مهدي ... لك التحية ايها الرجل الشامخ والباسق كالنخل .. تواضعاً وعلماً ..
جزيت خيرا سيدي الكريم .. وفعلاً أندهشت بردودك للكل بشكل مفصل حتى من يشكرك! ..
ولكن ..

وانا اتابع الموضوع بكل جزيئياتها والرود الواردة وتعقيبكم عليها ... كنت أفكر في نقطة وحيدة قرأتها في بداية موضوعكم ...

أتدري ماهي أخي العزيز مهدي ..


نعم كنت مندهشاً .. لانه قلما يوجد في هذا الوقت عقلية تفكر بهذا الشكل ..


كنت اتذكر مقولتك وبالخط الأحمر العريض 

( زكاة العلم إخراجه ) ...

جزاك الله خير الجزاء ..

علمياً :-

فعلا التركيبة التي قمت بتوضيحها هي فعلاً تركيبة متناسقة من حيث الفعالية الكيميائية للوصول الى منتج ذي جودة عالية وبتكاليف نسبياً أقل ..

سررت بك كثيراً .. 

على امل اللقيا مجدداً ..

ودمتم سالمين ..*​


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (4 سبتمبر 2009)

fadiza17 قال:


> اخواني اولا شهر مبارك عليكم اعادة الله بالخير والبركات:67::67::67:
> ارجوكم لقد كنت اتصفح النت وقدد قررت اقامة معمل للصابون الصلب والسائل وبعض المنظفات ولقد حصلت من الاخوة على الكثيير من الوصفات الرائعة ولكن انصدمت وخفت كثييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررراااااااااااااااا عندما قرات تعليق احدهم ان الوصفات غير صحيحة او ناقصة وان هذا كلام نظري لا غير
> ارجوكم ساعدوني ماذا افعل لا اريد ان اتورط :67::67::10::10:
> اخوكم ابو حسام (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


 
*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.............
أخى فى الله........
أدعو الله العلى العظيم أن يوفق الجميع فى أعمالهم وأن يتقدموا الى الأمام دائما فى أعمالهم وأن يبعد عنهم كل شر ..........
هذا والله ما فى قلبى تجاه أخوانى الأفاضل..........
فأنا والحمد لله أعمل فى مجال المنظفات الصناعية ومستحضرات التجميل منذ 5 سنوات وما أكتبه من تركيبات فهى صحيحة وهذا الكلام خاص على تركيباتى التى أكتبها هنا فى الملتقى ..........
ويوجد هنا بعض الأشخاص يقومون بكتابة تركيبات ليس لها أى أساس من الصحة غير أنهم نقلوها من كتاب أو غير ذلك............
ولذلك أخى الفاضل ..........
فعندما تقدم على عمل أى تركيبة فقم بتصنيعها على كميات قليلة حتى تتأكد من صحتها وعندا تتعمق فى مجال التصنيع سوف تحكم على التركيبة من مجرد قرآءتك لها......
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*​


----------



## البلاتين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

مرحبا فولكانيكيو .. وبالجميع .. يسعدنا اقتباسكم لردنا السابق للخ مهدي .. 

هللتم سهلا ونزلتم سهلا ..


----------



## Eng. hasan (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*سؤال يطرح نفسه*

م/المهدى بكر استاذي العزيز
سؤال يطرح نفسه, احد المواد الاولية هي حامض السلفونك فهل لديك معلومة عن طريق تصنيع المادة او الخطوات الاولى للتصنيع.
وحقيقة غريب الجهود المبذولة من جهتك لانه وجدت رد لكل استفسار,الله يباركلك ويزيدك.


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (4 سبتمبر 2009)

في بعض الاحيان تعجز الالسنة عن التعبير 

لانملك الا ان نقول جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتك فى الامور كلها ويجيرك من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الاخره*​


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا اخي بلاتين اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتكم فى الامور كلها ويجيركم من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الاخره*​


----------



## volcaniquo (4 سبتمبر 2009)

رمضان كريم للاخوة العرب وبالخصوص المهندس بكر


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

eng. Hasan قال:


> م/المهدى بكر استاذي العزيز
> سؤال يطرح نفسه, احد المواد الاولية هي حامض السلفونك فهل لديك معلومة عن طريق تصنيع المادة او الخطوات الاولى للتصنيع.
> وحقيقة غريب الجهود المبذولة من جهتك لانه وجدت رد لكل استفسار,الله يباركلك ويزيدك.


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته...........
جزاك الله أخى الفاضل كل الخير...........
أما بالنسبة لتصنيع السلفونيك فأنا أن شاء الله سوف أقوم بكتاية موضوع خاص عنه فى كل شىء أن شاء الله تعالى......


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

احمد محمد هشام قال:


> في بعض الاحيان تعجز الالسنة عن التعبير
> 
> لانملك الا ان نقول جعل الله ذلك في ميزان حسناتك


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.............
جزاك الله أخى الفاضل كل الخير على هذا الكلام الطيب


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (5 سبتمبر 2009)

volcaniquo قال:


> *اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتك فى الامور كلها ويجيرك من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الاخره*​


 


volcaniquo قال:


> رمضان كريم للاخوة العرب وبالخصوص المهندس بكر


 السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.............
جزاك الله أخى الفاضل كل الخير على هذا الكلام الطيب


----------



## fuadagg (5 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا واود ان اعرف كيفية صنع معجون الخضر او جل التنظيف


----------



## الامازيغي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته.............
> جزاك الله أخى الفاضل كل الخير على هذا الكلام الطيب



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اهنيئك اخانا مهندس مهدي البكر بحلول شهر التوبة و المغفرة و اخواني الكرام و جعل الله لنا ممن يقتفي اثار النبي العربي صلى الله عليه و سلام و صحاته الكرام ومن والاهم باحسان 
اما بعد اخي ارجو ان توضح لي اد كان من الممكن ما معنى white soap
وكيفية الحصول عليه لاني و جدت هدا الاخير في تركيبة hand clean paste
,و السوال هو هل بمقدرنا استعمال صابون لانتاج صابون اخر


----------



## safwatmr (6 سبتمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا لك*

شكرا جزيلا لك أخي العزيز مهدي وأرجو من سيادتكم وضع شرح تصنيع المبيدات الحشرية 
ومن أين أحصل على أجهزة التصنيع عموما :75:


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اخى الكريم 
قولى بس عايزه ابتلال لاى نوع من انواع الخامات
وعلى اى ماكينه تعمل
وان شاء الله تجد الجواب
وبالله التوفيق


----------



## chemistry-A (9 سبتمبر 2009)

لو سمحت عايز اعرف حاجه انا وقعت فى مشكله انا بعد ما عملت الصابون بقى لونه ابيض وبعدين ليه رغوه مش كتير قوى فممكن يكون الغلط من ايه


----------



## ahmedroustom (10 سبتمبر 2009)

موضوع ممتاز .... جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## عاطف ابو الخير (10 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وذادك علما


----------



## رحمه4 (11 سبتمبر 2009)

الى الاخ/ chemistry المشكله تتوقف على عديد من العوامل اولا ضبط الBH ثانيانسبه الحموضه فى السيلفونيك ثالثا كميه السيلفونيك فى برميل الصابون .واضح ان نسبه الحموضه هى المشكله تغلب عليها بوضع 3 الى 4 كيلو تكسابون اوفى برميل جديد تحت التصنيع كيلو ونصف يوريا او نصف كيلو ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم وبأذن الله لن يكون فى بياض نهائيا وفى درجه الحراره المنخفضه يتم تقليل نسبه تركيز السيلفونيك فى البرميل و وضع نسبه عاليه من التكسابون من6 الى8 كيلو وشكر خاص لكل المشرفين وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (11 سبتمبر 2009)

لا أله الا الله.........محمدآ رسول الله


----------



## يوسف الغريب (15 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ م/ المهدى بكر
1- نريد من حضرتكم بالتكرم واعطائنا بعض المعلومات الخاصة عن اللون والرائحة المضافة على الصابون و الداونى هل الالوان بودرة امسوائل وايهما افضل والرائحة هل هية اصنص ام زيت عطرى ام كحولى وهل هما صناعة محلية فقط ام مستوردة 
2- هل ال بى اتش المضبوط هوالذى يحدث التصبن ام التصبن هو الذى يحدث ال بى اتش المطبوط


----------



## تولين (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير الجزاء


----------



## يوسف الغريب (17 سبتمبر 2009)

معلهش ان كنا كترنا اسئلة وفى بعض المعلومات الصغيرة الواحد سمع عنها ومش متأكد منها لاكنها 

تفرق مع المبتدئ ومحتاجة لبعض التوضيح للمبتدئ مثل التكسابون انواع ماهو الملائم للشامبو وما هو الملائم للصابون وناس تقول ان و اس 70 وناس تقول اضافة بعض الزيوت شتاء للصابون وقياس البى اتش مباشرة بعد اضافة الصودة ام الانتظار وما هى المدة وشاكريين مقدما يا مهندس مهدى 000000000000




الاخ م/ المهدى بكر
1- نريد من حضرتكم بالتكرم واعطائنا بعض المعلومات الخاصة عن اللون والرائحة المضافة على الصابون و الداونى هل الالوان بودرة امسوائل وايهما افضل والرائحة هل هية اصنص ام زيت عطرى ام كحولى وهل هما صناعة محلية فقط ام مستوردة 
2- هل ال بى اتش المضبوط هوالذى يحدث التصبن ام التصبن هو الذى يحدث ال بى اتش المطبوط​


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (18 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور.


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
كل عام والجميع بخير بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك........
أعاده الله على الأمة الأسلامية وعلى الجميع باليمن والبركات...
:56::56::56:*​


----------



## mahmoudchemist (19 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك 
بس ياريت نوضح طريقة ابسط لكمية ابسط من طن لانه ناس كتيرة متملكش او مش محتاجة كل الكمية دي
وناس كتيرة بردو مش تخصصها الكيمياء فصعب عليهم حساب النسب المئوية وكدا
وجزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم والامة العربية والاسلامية بخير


----------



## حمزه نوري (19 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
تحيه عطره لكم يا دكتور مهدي اسئل الباري ان يوفقكم للعمل الصالح


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على الافاده بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين على تعميم التجربه


----------



## بسامووو (23 سبتمبر 2009)

إذا ممكن بدي تركيبة سائل ديتول


----------



## mohamed2003 (25 سبتمبر 2009)

*م/المهدي بكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اكتب اليك ايها المهندس العظيم لكي اعلمك انني كنت من المتصفحين العابرين للملتقي وبسبب انت قررت الاشتراك به لاني وجد بك مالم اجده في غيرك فانا اعمل كيميائي منذ عام في احد شركات المنظفات وبعون الله توصلت الي ان اكون المسؤال عن جميع التركيبات الكيميائيه للمصنع واتشوق للحديث البناء مع سيادتكم لتبادل الافكار والمعرفه والتوصل الي منفعة الجميع وارجو منك الرد (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)


----------



## powder (26 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير 
أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح


----------



## ahmedelkady (26 سبتمبر 2009)

اتقدم بخالص الشكر لهذا المنتدي الشيق والمفيد ولكل اعضائه وبارك الله فيما عندكم ونفع به المسلمين


----------



## علاء المدرس (26 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اود زيادة الفائدة بالرد التالي ام المادة الاساسية اضافة للسلفونيك هي الصودا الكاوية اسمها العلمي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم والتجاري كوستك ويمكن انتاجها من وضع قطبي كهرباء في محلول ملح الطعام ولا يمكن خزنها سائلة لتفاعلها الشديد مع الهواء مكونة رواسب اما السلفونيك او حامض السلفونيك فينتج من البنزين مع حامض الفسفوريك


----------



## مني حكايات (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أولا بشكرك علي الطريقة الموضحة والسهلة فعلا 
ثانيا 
اريد معرفة المقادير المناسبة بالنسب الموضحة لطريقة عمل الصابون السائل للأطباق لكمية 1 كيلو جرام فقط

بارك الله فيك اخونا الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غريب الطباع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ممكن لو سمحتو للمهتمين بالمنظفات نعرف شو وظيفة السلفونيك والصودا الكلوية بالمنظفات ما هي وظيفة كل مادة ........


----------



## غريب الطباع (30 سبتمبر 2009)

*ممكن لو سمحتو للمهتمين بالمنظفات نعرف شو وظيفة السلفونيك والصودا الكلوية بالمنظفات ما هي وظيفة كل مادة ..........*​


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

السورى محمد قال:


> مشكورين على تعميم التجربه


 مشكورين -------------------


----------



## عبدو الرحمن شيخ (2 أكتوبر 2009)

بس اذا ممكن او اي حدا بيعرف كيف نعمل جل متل حل العملاق الاخضر 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (2 أكتوبر 2009)

*اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتك فى الامور كلها ويجيرك من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الاخره*​


----------



## Dr.Ammar K.Al-Baag (3 أكتوبر 2009)

وفقكم الله لكل ما هو خير
ونفع بكم البلاد والعباد وصحيح زكاة العلم اخراجه


----------



## بنت جامعة النجاح (6 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم

حابه اسال حضرتك ازا بامكانك تفيدني عن المنظف العام بالنسبة لسائل الجلي كذلك بالنسبة لمنتج جف

يسلمو كتير...موفق


----------



## mr.doha (9 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس 

الموضوع افادنى جدا جدا


----------



## mohamed loloa (9 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين جدا على المجهود الرائع من اعضاء المنتدى


----------



## mr.doha (10 أكتوبر 2009)

اخى الكريم 

عندى تساؤل عن تكلفة هذه المواد الخام الكثيرة 

هل تزيد تكلفتها عن الحد المعروف 

ولو تكرمت تكتب لى اسعارها ان امكن


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (16 أكتوبر 2009)

اللهم ما بى من نعمة أو بأحد من خلقك فمنك وحدك لا شريك لك .....فلك الحمد ولك الشكر


----------



## ghally (18 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد مصطفى الصديق (19 أكتوبر 2009)

*شكراً جزيلاً وجزاك الله خيراً على هذه المعلومات المفيدة*


----------



## اسامه الكيمياوي (19 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hamana (29 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي مهدي لو سمحت كوني لست كميائيا وانا بامس الحاجة لانشاء مشروع صغير لصناعة بعض المنضفات مثل الصابون السائل ...هل بامكاني الخلط يدويا وهذه المواد الكميائية عند خلطها هل توجد فيها خطورة علي اقصد عند استنشاقها ارجو الرد شكرا مسبقا


----------



## Al-Embaratour (30 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحباً انا اريد تصنيع الشانبو ولاكن اريد الطريقة الطبعية كيف يمكن ذالك


----------



## Al-Embaratour (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مرحباً


----------



## omyousuf (1 نوفمبر 2009)

*شكرا جزيلا يا اخي علئ هذه المعلومات*


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم وعدت ب70 خلطة تقريبا أين هي جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rayan1007 (4 نوفمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع و مميز


----------



## hajla (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير يا دكتور مهدي جعلها الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## mounzer (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور مهدي والله انك من اهل الكرم 

ونطمع بالمزيد من التركيبات وحبذا ان تفرد لنا موضوعا عن تركيب مميز لملمع الزجاج مثل ويندكس او يفوقه جودة


وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## عمارموفق (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم دكتوربارك الله فيك افدتنا افادك الله سؤالي هل يمكن صناعت الصابون من مواد متوفره في الطبيعه


----------



## assouli (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*السيد مهدى بكر.*

إلى السيد مهدى بكر السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته.
في موضوع الصابون السائل توجد مادة تراى إيثانول أمين. السآل هو : هل ممكن تغيير هذه الماذة بماذة أخرى لتعطينا لمعان في الصابون السائل لأن مادة تراى إيثانول أمين غير موجودة عندنا. وشكرا أرجوا إجابتك في أقرب وقت.


----------



## أشرف النعايمى (10 نوفمبر 2009)

أريد معرفة النسب الصحيحة لعمل الصابن السائل التى لا تضر بالمستخدمين


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

سلام عليكم اخي العزيز استاذ مهدي سبق وان طلبت خبطة مادة الغراء ارجو ان لا تهمل طلبي هذا املي بكم كبير اخوك المهندس شاكر من العراق ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (10 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي العزيز إيثانول لايدخل في عملية الصابون 

اخي العزيزسوف اشرح لك الخبطة بلتفصيل الممل في وقت اخر ان شاء اللة

اخي العزيزهل انت اشرف النعايمي اوالنعيمي


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

معجب جدا بطريقة عرض الوضوع والتفاصيل الموجودة. جزاك الله خيرا. أرجو افادتى فى طريقة تصنيع ورنيش الأحذية لعمل مصنع صغير(السائل والصلب)أرجو افادتى بكل التفاصيل والنسب المطلوبة والأسماء التجارية وأماكن بيع المواد الخم.لكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## نادروابنه (12 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا عضو جديد و معجب جدا بالموقع|. شكرا وتحية للجهود المبذولة. أرجو معرفة طريقة تصنيع الغراء السريع وتعبئته( الsupper glue) وذلك بهدف التصنيع والتجارة.شكرا جزيلا


----------



## اونا (12 نوفمبر 2009)

لااعرف كيف اشكرك يا بشمهندس على عطائك الكريم هذا انا ربه منزل من الزقازيق ومنذ سنتين اسسنا انا وزوجى مشروع وهو محل لبيع المنظفات والصابون السائل ولا تتخيل قد ايه انا بحثت على التركيبه المثاليه للصابون وسالت كثرا ولكن هذه هى المره الاولى التى اجد فيها هذا الكرم من حضرتك ولكن لزياده المعلومات طبعا نحن نتعامل مع تجار ولكن كثيرا نجد السيفونيك غير جيد كيف اعرف انه جيد او غير ذللك وايضا اريد ان اعرف اسعار جميع الخامات التى تفضلت سيادتك بكتابتها والاماكن الموثوق فيها للحصول عليه ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## سيار (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

شكرا للاخ المهندس المهدي بكر على مجهوده ولكن عندي تعليق بسيط اخي الكريم في بعض المواد انت عرفتها 

بشكل غير دقيق ونسبة الماده الحافظه كبيره جدا فيجب ان لاتتجاوز 0.0001 الفورمالين ماده مسرطنه واضرارها 

كبيره والنسبه اللي انت ذاكرها بعتقد لازم تكون اقل من 2 كيلو للطن وهنالك مواد حافظه غير الفورمالين ممكن 

استخدامها وتاثرها قليل على جسم الانسان وسعرها معقول جدا 

وبتمنى ان تعيد النظر بخاصية كل ماده انت ذكرتها وتكون دقيق باعطاء المعلومه 

والمتعارف عليه انه ممكن ان تعمل صابون سائل دون استخدام حمض السلفونيك اتمنى عند ذكر اي معلومه ان نكون

مطلعين اكتر على المراجع وكل واحد مننا يكون ناقص علم ومعرفه 

وعذرا للاطاله 

والله الموفق


----------



## maktoop (13 نوفمبر 2009)

*الهندسة الكيميائية ................ بإشراف : مهندس المحبة*

جزاااااااااااااك الله خيرا من عنده


----------



## م/المهدى بكر (13 نوفمبر 2009)

سيار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> شكرا للاخ المهندس المهدي بكر على مجهوده ولكن عندي تعليق بسيط اخي الكريم في بعض المواد انت عرفتها
> 
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته..........
أولا ......الكلام اللى أنت كتبه دة ليس له أى أساس من الصحة تماما ......
وحضرتك بتدعى أن الكلام دة غير دقيق .........فأنا أن شاء الله منتظر كلام حضرتك الدقيق جدا وأفادتك العلمية للملتقى وللأعضاء أن شاء الله وبعد كدة نتناقش فى الكلام اللى كتبته........
ثانيا........الى أخوانى فى الملتقى يعلم الله عزوجل أنى عندما أكتب تركيبة فأنما أكتبها لوجه الله عزوجل وأرجوا من الله الثواب.....والحمد لله التركيبة بتكون مجربة وناجحة كمان....
وأنا رديت علشان لو حد هيصنع يتوكل على الله أو بيصنع وماشى على التركيبة دة بقوله التركيبة مفيهاش حاجة
وأكيد فى أخوة كتير هنا بيصنعوا بنفس التركيبة ........
والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
:34::34:


----------



## moon_semon (13 نوفمبر 2009)

كيف لي ان اجعل الصابون ذو رائحة قوية جدا مثل الصابون السائل الجاهز مثل فيري وبريل وفيبا مثلا قالوا لي ان اخففه بالماء قبل اضافته الى البرميل ولكن لازالت الرائحة ضعيفة يمكن عشان اضافتي للفورمالين رغمعدم اكثاري منه لكنه ذورائحة قوية جدا ... ارجو الافادة


----------



## سيار (13 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اخي انا بستغرب ليش بالوطن العربي ماحد يقبل النقاش والكل يدعي انه عالم زمانه اخي ليش مانتعلم حب النقاش 

والاطلاع والاستفاده 

انا اصلا ما قلت ان التركيبه التي انت وضعتها انها غير صحيحه انا كان تعليقي على وصف خواص بعض المواد 

فقط وذكرت ان نسبة الماده الحافظه يجب ان تكون اقل فيك تعيد قرأت تعليقي ورح تكتشف اني ماطعنت بخبرتك 

فقط اردت التعليق على بعض الامور التي لاتهم من يريد ان يكسب علم بدون معرفه 

اخي النقاش لايكون بالتحدي او بفرض الرأي او بالحلفان الكيمياء هو علم التجربه وهو اقوى العلوم من امد العصور 

على كل شكرا لك واتمنالك التوفيق وافادتنا بخبرتك الكبيره 

والله الموفق


----------



## شاكراحمدعبيد (15 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله اخواني لدية خلطة جديدة في صناعة الصابون السائل بجودة عالة جدا جدا وبقل التكاليف علمن ان التركيبة الجديدة لا تحتاج السنفونيك الا القليل جدا وهذة التركيبة لقت اعجاب الكثير من المستهلكين واللة الموفق اخوكم المهندس شاكراحمد


----------



## يوسف الغريب (16 نوفمبر 2009)

بانتظار التركيبة يا مهندس شاكر للننتفع بها مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## البلاتين (16 نوفمبر 2009)

مرحبا بالجميع .. وفعلا جهد مميز ..

وبالإنتظار مستر شاكر .. ولك الشكر والتحية والإحترام مقدماً ..


----------



## محمد حسن قمر (16 نوفمبر 2009)

أخى جزيت خيرا
ولكن لو تفضلت ما منافذ بيع هذه المواد واسعارها التقريبية 
ومشكوووووووووووووور جداااااااااا على هذه المعلومات نفعنا الله بها ان شاء الله


----------



## ابراهيم 977 (17 نوفمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم لم لا تجيب على طلباتنا


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (18 نوفمبر 2009)

الله يعطيك الف عافية يا استاز مهدي والله يجزيك الخير ويعطيك على هوا نيتك
كتر خيرك


----------



## سعيد كروم (21 نوفمبر 2009)

الاخ شاكر متشكرين جدآ علي خلطة الصابون ذات الجوده العاليه بس هيه محتاجه شوية مصداقيه من حضرتك وتبقي كويسه مع تحياتي وشكرآ:56:


----------



## ahmedhashhash (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله خير
ولكن لي بعض الاستفسارات
كمبرلان اسمه العلمي ايه ومن اين احضره
ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم كذلك
وايضا تايلوز و بولى أكريماليد
رجاء الاهتمام وشكرا
ahmedhashhash


----------



## الفرح والهنا (22 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و لوتفضلت اود معرفة فترة الصلاحية للصابون السائل بدون استحدام الفورمالين


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (27 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى المهدى
وكل عام وانت وجميع المسلمين بخير
بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## ابوعلى عبدالله (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على الشرح الممتاز والمعلومات الهائله تقبل تحياتى


----------



## geochemest (3 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يا هندسه على المعلومات دي


----------



## زهير النابلسي (3 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام والجميع بخير أنشاء الله 


عيد مبارك على الجميع
أبو العبد


----------



## hassn2007 (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اتمنا التوفيق للجميع


----------



## اسلام 20 (5 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## حسين الجباري (5 ديسمبر 2009)

*كم انت رائع يادكتور مهدى جزاك الله خيرا عنا واعطك اكثر ماتريده فى الدنيا والاخرة*


----------



## ناجي محمد ناجي (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*### تحية حب وتتقدير ###*

_*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته...أخي الكريم *_

_*أشكرك شكرا جزيلا.أبشر لك الأجر من اللـــــه.*_

_*ممكن أعرف من أين أشتري تلك المكونات ؟*_

_*أحب أبدأ بكمية أقل (100 كجم)ماالمطلوب؟*_

_*مع خالص تقديري وتحياتي......وشكـــــــرا .*_​


----------



## mohamed elseidy (8 ديسمبر 2009)

*شكر*

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## feras.heso (9 ديسمبر 2009)

يسلمو على الموضوع المميز


----------



## الكيمياء في دمي (10 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور مهدي والله يجزيك الخير,بس بدي اسأل عن معلومه هل تصنيع المواد الكيماويه قابله للتجديد بمعنى نستطيع ابتكار مواد جديده لصناعات كيماويه جديده ام انها محتكره حاليا فقط لمواد معينه وشكرا على المعلومات الرائعه


----------



## حسام 72 (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
اود ان اشكرك جزيل الشكر على هذة المعلومات الرائعة ارجو ان تكون مفيدة للجميع مع خالص حبي وتحياتي لك ولجميع الاخوة الاعضاء


----------



## مبارك الوراقي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*[email protected]*

:63:


م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته................
> أخى فى الله /الجعفرى........أخوانى فى الله .............
> آسف لتأخير الرد عليكم لضيق الوقت وبعض المشاغل......
> أسأل الله العلى العظيم أن ينفع هذا العلم كل أخوانى المسلمين فى شتى بقاع الارض وأن يتقدموا فى اعمالهم الى الامام دائما وأن يزيد الله عزوجل فى أرزاقهم .......آميييييييييين
> ...


----------



## مبارك الوراقي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aeraqi (13 ديسمبر 2009)

خير الناس انفعهم للناس
بارك الله فيك وفى امثالك م/مهدى


----------



## eng m el maghraby (15 ديسمبر 2009)

انا سعيدجدابانضمامىللملتقى وجزاك الله خيرالجزاءيام مهدى


----------



## محمد احمد الدلعوس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يزيدك علم 
سوالي عن الصابون السائل الخاص بالملابس


----------



## احلى مهندس (16 ديسمبر 2009)

وااو 

سلمت يداك اخي العزيز


----------



## abayousef (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكلة ترسيب الصابون*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة الأعزاء جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا 
عندي مشكلة هي ترسيب الصابون يعني كلما أضفت للصابون مواد متخنه تعطي قوام يكون القوام رائع واللون غير شفاف وبعد 24 ساعة يترسب للون فاتح ويبقى الغامق بالأعلى .
وإذا استغنيت عن المواد التي تعطي قوام كان القوام خفيف فما الحل أرجو الإفاده من الخبراء ....
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## يوسف الغريب (17 ديسمبر 2009)

abayousef قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخوة الأعزاء جزاكم الله جميعا خيرا
> عندي مشكلة هي ترسيب الصابون يعني كلما أضفت للصابون مواد متخنه تعطي قوام يكون القوام رائع واللون غير شفاف وبعد 24 ساعة يترسب للون فاتح ويبقى الغامق بالأعلى .
> وإذا استغنيت عن المواد التي تعطي قوام كان القوام خفيف فما الحل أرجو الإفاده من الخبراء ....
> ولكم جزيل الشكر


 
الاخ ابو يوسف ما كمية المواد المتخنة التى تضعها على الخلطة وثانى شيئ ماهى الية الخلط لديك لكى تتضح الصورة


----------



## abayousef (17 ديسمبر 2009)

أخي الفاضل أشكرك على التجاوب السريع 
أنا أضع ملح شامبو بكميه 1 ك / 100 لتر ماء بالنسبه دي
يعني بعمل 100 جرام ملح/ 10 لتر ماء(الماء طبعا مقصود به الخلطه اللي هي الصودا والسيلفونيك)
يعني بعد المعادله أضع الملح ..
وطبعا ده عاملي مشكله 
أنا بجهز ترخيص لتعبئة المنظفات وكل حاجه عندي توقفت بسبب الأمر ده الصابون فيه المشكله اللي قلت لحضرتك عليها ..
ثانيا عندي مشكله في الشامبو بس نخلص من دي الأول


----------



## alishsahen (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا اخى على موضوعك الجيد 
واود ان اسال سؤال هل طريقة التصنيع واحدة لدميع انواع الصابون اى اريد ان اصنع صابون لتنظيف الاوانى واخر للمفروشات واخر للارضيات ارجو الافادة فى التركيبات مع ذكلا الفارق وبارك الله فيكم ونفع بعلمكم المسلمين كافة 
وشكرا


----------



## hesham20005 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

الف الف شكر


----------



## mnm1 (23 ديسمبر 2009)

أسعدك الله فى الدنيا والاخرة


----------



## سعيد كروم (24 ديسمبر 2009)

فينك يا هندسه طمنا عليك


----------



## Eng.Ethan (24 ديسمبر 2009)

دكتوووور مهدي ... لا توقف .. مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## الكيمائي الصغير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الله ينور عليك يا دكتره


----------



## الكيمائي الصغير (27 ديسمبر 2009)

الي الامام يا روميل


----------



## Ahmedhamza (28 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## sami20 (28 ديسمبر 2009)

اللة ينور دربك دنيا واخرة 
م.المهدى بكر


----------



## بانايوتي (31 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نايف المهندس (1 يناير 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية ويرزقك الصحة على هذا الموضوع الرائع جداً 
وقد تم الأستفادة منة 


وشكراً جزيلاً .


----------



## medo_nice (2 يناير 2010)

سؤال مهم وعاجل للمهندس المهدي بكر بالنسبة لتوريد الصابون ومشتقاته الي الفنادق والمطاعم هل بيحتاج عبوات عليها تصريح من وزارة الصحة ووزارة الصناعة بما أن حضرتك في المجال ده ارجو افادتي سريعا لاني داخل عليه قريبا جدا ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والثواب من الله عز وجل


----------



## medo_nice (2 يناير 2010)

الرجاء افادتي يا استاذ المهدي بكر بطريقة الديتول - منعم الاقمشة الدوني - صابون الايدي وشكرا لحضرتك


----------



## abdox33 (4 يناير 2010)

جازاك الله عنا بكل خير .
اسالك اخي ماهو الفرق في التركيبة بين صابون غسل الاواني وصابون غسل الارضيات؟
*والسلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته*


----------



## سراج الدين عابد (5 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيكم 
موضوع غني و شامل
المكونات(والغاية من كل منها )........المقادير .............وطريقة العمل كاملة

جزاكم الله كل خير

هل لي بموضوع مشابه عن صناعة الكريم الواقي الشمسي
و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## essaali7575 (8 يناير 2010)

الشكر الجزيل لك يا دكتور المهدي بكر واتمنى ان تزودنا بالمزيد من المعلومات عن سبب انتشار الحرارة عند حلمهة الصودا الصلبة مع الماء


----------



## سوار العسل (10 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات الرائعة
في السؤال هل هذه المواد التي يتم اضافتها على الصابون لها اثار السلبيه على الجسم الانسان وخصوصا اذا تم اضافتها اكثر من الحد المطلوب
شكرا


----------



## wiabela (10 يناير 2010)

*وئام*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته................
أخى اشكرك جزيل الشكر على افادتنا بهده المعلومات الجيدة، نتمنى لك اخي دوام الصحة و العافية
اخي لي طلب، اريد طريقة لصنع منظف لزجاج 
و لك مني اطيب التحيات
 







































[/quote]


----------



## الفنك (12 يناير 2010)

*يا جماعة 
اريد دهن الحبه السوداء

يا جماعة 
اريد دهن الحبه السوداء
دهن مزيل التعرق
شكرا


دهن مزيل التعرق
شكرا*​


----------



## م/اميرة (14 يناير 2010)

صدقة العلم اخراجة 
ربنا يبارك لك في علمك 
لو ممكن تقولي طريقة عمل الشامبو


----------



## ربيع ملاطم (15 يناير 2010)

*شكر وتقدير*

:77:شكرا لك أخي الفاضل علي المعلومات القيمة والجيدة وأتمني لك كل العطاء والجهد المبارك لارسال كل معلومة تفيد شعوبينا العربية والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ................ عضو جديد


----------



## على هارون (16 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## م/اميرة (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
من فضلك يا بشمهندس عندي مشكلة بارضية الحمام فيها بقع كتير وعملت كل حاجة مفيش فايدة
كنت عايزة من حضرتك مادة معينة لتنظيف الارضية
وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## omarmas (21 يناير 2010)

مشكور يا غالي

تقبل تحياتي​


----------



## waled_kinglove (21 يناير 2010)

احيك علي هذا الموضوع الرائع اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (22 يناير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hany hady (23 يناير 2010)

م/اميرة قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> من فضلك يا بشمهندس عندي مشكلة بارضية الحمام فيها بقع كتير وعملت كل حاجة مفيش فايدة
> كنت عايزة من حضرتك مادة معينة لتنظيف الارضية
> وجزاك الله خيراً[/quot
> الاخت الكريمة لتنظيف ارضية الحمام استخدمى hcl او المعروف فى السوق ب فلاشل


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (26 يناير 2010)

اريد معرفة كيفية اضافة التايلوز
لانى جربت ولم يذب جيدا


----------



## hassanahras (26 يناير 2010)

ألسلام عليكم أخي هل تسنطيع ان تساعدني بارشادي عن طريقة تكسية المعادن =)(اريد انشاء محل لتلميع المعادن
اما بالصقل 
اما بالتكسية بالتحويل الكهربائي 
اما بطريقة اخرى


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي وودي ..
:56::56::56::56::56:


----------



## محمد محمود فايد (30 يناير 2010)

إذا مات ابن آدم انقطع عملة إلا من ثلاث.... 1- ولد صالح يدعو ا له ... 2- صدقة جارية ... 3- علم ينتفع به ( أطلب من الله أن ينفعك بهذا العلم فى الدنيا والاخرة وجزاك الله خيرا )......... مع تحيات محمد محمود فايد


----------



## dr. amany (8 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته: انا صديقه جديده للساده المهندسين واتمنى منكم التعاون فأنا جديده في صناعه الصابون السائل للأطباق اليدوي والديش ووشرز وصابون سائل للغسالات الأوتوماتيك وشامبوهات و في الحقيقه انا خريجه صيدله وليس عندي الخبره الكافيه في تصنيع المنظفات. مشكلتي ان الصابون خفيف ووضعت لصابون الغسالهcmc كمتخن ولكن ترسب هل يجد أحدكم السبب و الحل


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## najah_100 (10 فبراير 2010)

منتدى مميز


----------



## احمد هلطم (10 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله 

اخى الكريم م/المهدى بكر احيك اولا على تلك المعلومات الجميلة 

انا اخوك احمد صالح انا خريج علوم . انا بعمل فى مجال المنظفات حقيقة انا اول مرة اجد واحد بيكتب كلام عن المنظفات فعلا عايز يفيد الناس انا قرأت كتير جدا عن المنظفات على النت وكنت بجد كلام غلط كتير وكنت بكس انى اصحح الغلط دة لكن اول مرة اجد واحد بيكتب بضمير 

يعنى مش بمعنى اصح بيرمى فتافيت زى كتير من الناس ما بتعمل 

انا احيك على تلك المعلومات وارجو لو اردت شئ انا ان شاء الله فى الخدمة 

انا اتمنى انى اكون زيك استطيع انى افيد الناس 

اسأل الله ان يوفقك


----------



## احمد علي محمد متول (11 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ المهدي


----------



## احمد علي محمد متول (11 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم بالنسبه لعمل جل الاتوماتيك لا تتم المعادله مثل صابون الاواني يكون قلوي في المعادله ولاتنسي مانع الرغوه في الاتوماتيك ونسبة خل بسيطه وسيماسول وتدويب ميتا سليكان وقليل من بربورات الصوديم وسأحضر موضع قريبا ان شاء الله عن تصنيع المساحيق و الجل للملابس


----------



## احمد علي محمد متول (11 فبراير 2010)

وبالنسبه للبولي في تصنيع الصابون فهو غير مهم ولايفيد اما للزوجة الصابون يتم اضافة سلفات مغنسيوم مع تكسابون لان المغنسيوم لا يؤثر على الرغوه ولا الايدي انما ملح الطعام يحدث من اضفاته بعض المشاكل مثل تقليل الرغوة برم سلك المواعين سواد الايدي وخشونتها المغنسيوم يعطي اللزوجه والتقل ويساعد على لمعة الاواني ويعزز الرغوه


----------



## ابراهيم جيوشى (19 فبراير 2010)

هناك طرق كثيره وارخص


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (19 فبراير 2010)

يا ريت الطرق اخي ابراهيم وبسرعة


----------



## كرم زيد (19 فبراير 2010)

مشكور و كل الشكر للمهندس مهدى بكر


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (20 فبراير 2010)

احمد علي محمد متول قال:


> وبالنسبه للبولي في تصنيع الصابون فهو غير مهم ولايفيد اما للزوجة الصابون يتم اضافة سلفات مغنسيوم مع تكسابون لان المغنسيوم لا يؤثر على الرغوه ولا الايدي انما ملح الطعام يحدث من اضفاته بعض المشاكل مثل تقليل الرغوة برم سلك المواعين سواد الايدي وخشونتها المغنسيوم يعطي اللزوجه والتقل ويساعد على لمعة الاواني ويعزز الرغوه


 الاخ الكريم احمد على
كم نسبة سلفات المغنسيوم
ومن اين يمكن شراؤها 
وياريت باقىنسب التركيبه 
وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## باب البحر (20 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا باشمهندس

قمت بتنفيذ الخطوات و كانت النتيجة مبهرة .. لكني لاحظت ان كثرة الملح فعلا تجعل شفافية الصابون أقل

هل تسطيع أن تدلني على طريقة لصنع صابون جيد بتكلفة أقل ؟

و ما صحة ما سمعته عن أن مادة البولي أكريماليد مسرطنة ؟؟



شكرا لكم


----------



## medhat2000 (21 فبراير 2010)

معادلةالسعادة الحقيقية
الصحة = الصيام
نورالوجه = القيام
الاسترخاء = ترتيل القران
السعادة = الصلاة
الفرج = الاستغفار
زوال الهم = الدعاء
زوال الشدة = لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله


----------



## عدنان73 (21 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله جزاء المحسنين وزادكم علماً وايماناً 
اخي العزيز المهدي هداك الله دنيا واخرة 
سؤالي عن العطور والالوان لم تخبرنا عن نوعياتها واسمها العلمي والتجاري وكيف الحصول عليها
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عدنان73 (24 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاكم الله جزاء المحسنين وزادكم علماً وايماناً 
اخي العزيز المهدي هداك الله دنيا واخرة 
سؤالي عن العطور والالوان لم تخبرنا عن نوعياتها واسمها العلمي والتجاري وكيف الحصول عليها
ولكم الشكر والتقدير


----------



## باب البحر (24 فبراير 2010)

احمد علي محمد متول قال:


> وبالنسبه للبولي في تصنيع الصابون فهو غير مهم ولايفيد
> اما للزوجة الصابون يتم اضافة سلفات مغنسيوم مع تكسابون
> لان المغنسيوم لا يؤثر على الرغوه ولا الايدي
> انما ملح الطعام يحدث من اضفاته بعض المشاكل مثل:
> ...


 
جزاكم الله خيرا أخي أحمد

أضفت سلفات المغنسيوم للصابون في مرحلته الأخيرة بعد تعادل السلفونيك و الصودا الكاوية

النتيجة كانت مرضية و وجدت ثقلا فعلا و لزوجة

و طمعت في نتيجة أفضل فزدت ضعف كمية السلفات للضعف لأرى النتيجة

أضاف إليه ثقلا و لزوجة مضاعفة . لكن ذلك جاء على حساب صفاء و شفافية الصابون و تسبب في تغبيشه

شكرا لك و كانت تجربة مفيدة

هل أنت متأكد أخي من أفضليه السلفات عن ملح الطعام ؟ عشان دي بس أرواح ناس و لازم أتأكد


----------



## libyanman (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله كل الخير على كل الجهود المبدولة لاخراج هده الخيرات ليستفيد بها الناس وكل من يهتم وأشكر المهندس بكر على هده المعلومات القيمة وبالنسبة لتركيبة الصابون الفاخر أود الاستفسار عن ما الذي يسبب عفونة للصابون وأحيانا تغير في اللون رغم انني استعمل تركيبتك ولكن بدون تراي ايتانول امين وثلاثي الفوسفات صوديوم وتحصل هده العملية احيانا واحيانا تحصل في جز من الخلطة بمعنى عبوات اللتر التي تعبئ من نفس الخلطة لاتحصل فيها كلها بل عبوات معينة واحيانا تحصل في بواقي الصابون الذي بالخلاط وجزاكم الله عني ألف خير 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد معن (6 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك بس نسب الكميات كبيره جدا لشكل تجارى


----------



## nervien (6 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا استاذ مهدي


----------



## mohamedddddd (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا كتير علي المعلومات المفيدة دي لكن عندي سؤال انا عملت السائل بنفس الطريقة لكني لم احصل علي قوام متجانس بالاضافة ان اللزوجه ليست الدرجه المرغوب فيها يحتاج الي بعض التقل فهل هناك حل للمشكلتين


----------



## اخوكم مهدي (8 مارس 2010)

اولا-(اشكرجميع الاخوة الافاضل القائمين على هذاالموقع النافع وأسأل الله العظيم ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتهم)وللأسف عندىسؤال لاننى تعبت كثيرامن كثرة التجارب وقد ممللت لكى اصل الى نتيجة ولكن لا اصل الى المطلوب فأغثونى بالله عليكم(اللزوجة عندى جميلة جدا لاننى استخدم مثل الموادالسابقه التى اعطيتوها للاخ جعفرىولكن الشكلة عندى فى التخانةلان التخانة غير مرضية للعملاء)ملحوظة اقوم بتعبئة السائل فى عبوات وتوزيعها على المحلات لذلك الخانة غير مرضية فأغثيونى وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (9 مارس 2010)

الاخ العزيز(المهدي بكر)ممكن تشرح كيف يمكن الاستغناء عن بعض الماد الداخلة في تصنيع التركيبة لان سعر اللتر سيكون مكلف جدأ


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

اخوكم مهدي قال:


> اولا-(اشكرجميع الاخوة الافاضل القائمين على هذاالموقع النافع وأسأل الله العظيم ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتهم)وللأسف عندىسؤال لاننى تعبت كثيرامن كثرة التجارب وقد ممللت لكى اصل الى نتيجة ولكن لا اصل الى المطلوب فأغثونى بالله عليكم(اللزوجة عندى جميلة جدا لاننى استخدم مثل الموادالسابقه التى اعطيتوها للاخ جعفرىولكن الشكلة عندى فى التخانةلان التخانة غير مرضية للعملاء)ملحوظة اقوم بتعبئة السائل فى عبوات وتوزيعها على المحلات لذلك الخانة غير مرضية فأغثيونى وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


الموضوع اكلمنا فيه كتير وهو موضوع خبرة فى الاول والاخر انت بتقول اللزوجه جميلة طيب اهم شىء الوقت الاانت حتضع المتخنات فيه تايلوز او ملح او سى ام سى او اى شىء وكمان التقليب مهم جدااااااااا واعطى كل مادة من المواد الاانت بتضعها وقتها وحتلقى الموضوع جيد والمعادلة ياجماعة الموضوع سهل


----------



## العجمىى (9 مارس 2010)

المهندس مهدى بيكتب الاعرفوا احنا علينا ناخذ الحجات الا احنا متعملناش فيها مثلا انا عرفت تراى ايثنول وهكذا


----------



## mohamedddddd (10 مارس 2010)

mohamedddddd قال:


> شكرا كتير علي المعلومات المفيدة دي لكن عندي سؤال انا عملت السائل بنفس الطريقة لكني لم احصل علي قوام متجانس بالاضافة ان اللزوجه ليست الدرجه المرغوب فيها يحتاج الي بعض التقل فهل هناك حل للمشكلتين


ارجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر , بالاضافة ان اللون والتكسابون بعد اسبوع من الخلطه حصلهم بعض الفصل عن المحلول


----------



## عــomarــر (10 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (10 مارس 2010)

تقبل تحياتي واحترامي وودي 
الاستاذ|المهدى هل تعمل فى منظفات


----------



## mohammad obaji (10 مارس 2010)

مشكور استاذي الكريم بس انا عندي مشكلة بسائل الجلي هو انه في اغلب الأوقات يتعكر و يصبح بداخله على شكل ملح فما برأيك الحل


----------



## mohamedzin (11 مارس 2010)

*[email protected]*

الله يحفظكم ويسدد خطاكم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمييييييييييييييييييين


----------



## عمرو الكيميائى (11 مارس 2010)

أخى العزيز جزاك الله كل خير وأرجو منكم أن تشرحوا لنا كيفية عمل صابون الأيدى والبشرة


----------



## mohamedddddd (16 مارس 2010)

جازاكم الله كل خير أرجو الرد ولكم جزيل الشكر ,اللون والتكسابون بعد اسبوع من الخلطه حصلهم بعض الفصل عن المحلول[/quote]


----------



## رانياعبده (16 مارس 2010)

شكرا ليك جعل الله فى ميزان حسناتك يارب...


----------



## تايتانيك (16 مارس 2010)

*شكر*

شكرا على الموضوع الجميل


----------



## mohamedddddd (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ارجو الرد سريعا انا عملت الصابون بنفس الطريقه اتي ذكرها الاخ المشكور مهدي النتيجه كانت ممتازة لكن حصل فصل في المحلول بعد اسبوع في كل العبوات ترسب الصابون وطفا الماء ......ارجوكم ساعدوني ماذا افعل ولكو جزيل الشكر


----------



## المهندس يامن (17 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير موضوع رائع


----------



## كنشيلو (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك واسأل الله ان تكون هذه الجهود في ميزان حسناتك 
انا عندي مصنع صغير لكن هذه الكمية من المواد في طن من الماء تكون مكلفة وكلفتها فوق سعر البيع فبماذا تنصحني ايها المهندس


----------



## sufian alawneh (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فيض النور (30 مارس 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## محمود احمد كريم (30 مارس 2010)

مشكور يا دكتور مهدي انشاء الله يجعله فى ميزان حسنتك


----------



## العجمىى (1 أبريل 2010)

كنشيلو قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك واسأل الله ان تكون هذه الجهود في ميزان حسناتك
> انا عندي مصنع صغير لكن هذه الكمية من المواد في طن من الماء تكون مكلفة وكلفتها فوق سعر البيع فبماذا تنصحني ايها المهندس


 مش عارف ممكن اجوبك ولا ايه بس حنصحك لو حتحسبه صح هى مش مكلفة حقولك لى علشان فى نهاية حتعمل صابون يصل لدرجة الفيرى والبريل تكلفة التر فى التركيبة مش حيعدى ال1.50 جنيه خليك معاى شوية اغلى حاجة فتركيبة هى السلفونيك 70كيلو قول ب480 والديكسابون 55كيلو قول ب605 التركيبة مش حتعدى 1500 جنيه زجاجة البريل ال750 اقل من التر بتساوى خمسة جنية انت التر بالعبوة بتاعت المهندس مهدى مش حتكون ب2 جنيه لوبعت التر ب3 جنيه كسبت جنيه واحد *1000 لتر بيساوى 1000 جنيه ده اقل حاجة وبتوفيق


----------



## شريف بحر (2 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكممممممممم


----------



## ابو مثاب (3 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيرا استاذي ونفعنا الله بك وبعلمك الي يوم الدين
لدي سؤال عن صناعة المبيضات للملابس 
افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا
ولكم ودي


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## moozyy (4 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا *​


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (4 أبريل 2010)

جزاكم الله أخي على هذا الكرم في المعلومات 
ونفع الله بكم آمين


----------



## خالد عزمى (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أمير الاسلام (6 أبريل 2010)

جزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## mohamed habeb (6 أبريل 2010)

المتلقى ليس للأعلانات أرجو عدم وضع أعلانات مرة أخرى ..........المشرف


----------



## محمد صلاح الطيب (7 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ما هو الp5


----------



## marouan2 (7 أبريل 2010)

*أسأل الله العظيم أن يزيدك بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح*​


----------



## moozyy (10 أبريل 2010)

الف شكر لحضرتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخوتى استرعى انتباهى معلومة ان السلفونيك ناتج من تفاعل البنزين مع الفوسفوريك وهذا مع الاسف خطاء فنحن نصنع السلفونيك بتفاعل الالكيل بنزين (الدوديسيل بنزين) مع حامض الكبريتيك المدخن( الاوليوم)


----------



## nour.p7 (11 أبريل 2010)

عجز لساني عن الكلام وسألت الله لك القبول
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد العزب العزب (12 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير با دكتور وجعل هذا العلم فى ميزان حسناتك لأن هذا العلم قد يفتح اسواق عمل ومشاريع تعود على شباب المسلمين بالخير


----------



## abowalaa (16 أبريل 2010)

يا شباب 
اولا تحية طيبة لصاحب الموضوع وجزاه الله خيرا
ثانيا انا كنت عايز اعمل مصنع صابون تواليت فاخر وصابون سائل 
وعايز اعمل دراسة جدوي فلو ممكن حد يفيدني في الموضوع وكذلك اسعار المكينات اكون شاكر ليه


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (17 أبريل 2010)

مشكورررر


----------



## الصناعي قمه (17 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ENG_MOHAMED011 (18 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع رائع وجميل 
وارجو التعمق فيه اكثر 
واتمنى من حضرتك انك تررسلي رساله خاصة برقم تيلفونك 
م/ محمد سعد


----------



## Troy Horse (18 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي المعلومات القيمة دي


----------



## أبوحمزة النجار (21 أبريل 2010)

*رائحة الصابون تتغير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , بعد صناعتي الصابون السائل بايام قليلة تتغير رائحته , فلماذا وما الحل ؟


----------



## حبيشى بنى سويف (22 أبريل 2010)

اين الموضوع الجديد فى المنظفات


----------



## الفرجانى2 (23 أبريل 2010)

جزانا الله وأياكم كل الخير...............
أخى /الامازيغى


----------



## محمد فراس سويد (25 أبريل 2010)

وقل ربي زدني علما 
جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم


----------



## abdalah (26 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خير و وسع من علمك و جعل منك مشكاة تنير درب المسلمين


----------



## zoomcol (29 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررر يا اخى الكريم


----------



## mohmmed omar abu (1 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر لك يا دكتور


----------



## abowalaa (2 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا باشمهندس علي المجهود ولكن ارسلت لك رسالة علي الاميل ومارديت عليا لعل المانع خير


----------



## mohmdhsn (2 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## Ibn_elkhatab (7 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً على الإفادة , واسال الله أن ينفع بك المسلمين 
لي رجاء عندك وعند باقي المشاركين بالمنتدى وهو أن تكون التركيبه مكتوبة بالمصطلحات العلمية أو الدولية إن أمكن لأن المكان الذي أوجد به لا تذكر فيه بعض هذه الأسماء فمثلا فيما علمت أن التكسابون عندنا الاسم المتدوال له هو sles و و كمبرلان يسمى CMC


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (7 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي ابن الخطاب من وين انت اخي؟


----------



## drtareqim (7 مايو 2010)

thank you very much for your help


----------



## محمود الحاوي (8 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خير على كل ماينفع به الناس اكرر جزاكم الله خيرا وجعل عملكم في صحائف الحسنات


----------



## الفاطمة (8 مايو 2010)

:14: جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اسلام فراج عزام (8 مايو 2010)

*شكرا*

شكرا جزيلا علي ما افدتنا به و اريد معرفة أين أجد هذه المواد المستخدمه في صناعة الصابون السائل في مصر و ما هي الأسعار تقريبا لعمل طن من الصابون وشكرا


----------



## خالد نواصرة (11 مايو 2010)

*الصابون السائل*

السلام عليكم
جزاكم الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات القيمه , اخي انا مشترك جديد اسمي خالد نواصره واعيش في الأردن وارغب بعمل مشروع صغير فكان اختياري هو الصابون السائل , ولكنني حقيقة لا اعرف كيفية احضار المواد اللازمه , انا اعرف ان هناك شركات تبيع مواد كيماويه فهل يمكن شراء هذه المواد من هذة السركات ام هل هناك محلات تجاريه تبيع هذه المواد , وهل يمكنك التفضل بكتابة هذه المواد باللغة الانجليزيه , ارجو منك المساعدة في اتمام مشروعي المتواضع .
اخوكم في الله خالد​


----------



## kimo44 (12 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خير يااخى العزيز عن كل من قراء الموضوع و استفاد منه و زادك من علمه


----------



## hanane_smc (13 مايو 2010)

merci pour tt


----------



## guypanal (16 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الطرح للموضوع .....تقديري لك


----------



## هشام محمود حربى (17 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اسماعيل ذياب (19 مايو 2010)

شكراً على هذا الشرح الوافي
وان شاء المزيد من العطاء


----------



## ابو محمد عياش (21 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا دكتور لو سمحت 
اولاً اذا في طرق اخر تزودنا بها 
ثانياً اريد من حضرتكم تركيبة عمل جلي البلاط والمقادير 
ثالثاَ اريد من حضرتكم تركيبة شامبو الشعر 
والله يجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عزت النوساني (22 مايو 2010)

*الله يكرمك*

الله يزيدك علم ويبارك لك في ما عندك


----------



## ابراهيم مصطفى2 (22 مايو 2010)

الله يجزيك الخير ويجعل هذا في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## the_radiation (24 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير
افدتونا من هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الزهرة1969 (26 مايو 2010)

كيف اصنع غسيل الاواني


----------



## medo_nice (26 مايو 2010)

لعمل برميل 120 كيلو صابون سائل

12 كيلو سلفونك ( يعادل بالصودا الكاوية وضبط ph علي 7 يعني اللون الاصفر )
2 كيلو تكسابون ( يحل في 10 لتر ماء بدون استخدام ملح طعام ) 
100 جرام تايلوز او سي ام سي ( يذاب قي 2 لتر ماء واضافة قشرتين بطاس وذلك لسرعة ربط التايلوز بالماء )
1 معلقة شاي بولي ( يذاب في كوب ماء قبل الاضافة )
لون ورائحة حسب الرغبة


طريقة العمل :

احضار برميل 120 كيلو وملئه 60 لتر ماء 
ثم اضافة كمية السلفونك والتقليب الجيد حتي يذوب السلفونك ويترك بعد ذلك لمدة 5 ساعات كاملة
اثناء هذه المدة يتم اذابة التكسابون وتحضيره وكذلك اذابة التايلوز او سي ام سي وتحضيره ايضا 
بعد انتهاء المدة يتم معادلة السلفونك بالصودا بعد اذابتها اولا في الماء واضافتها علي السلفونك وضبط التعادل
بعد التعادل يترك البرميل حتي يبرد ( يتلج ) ثم يضاف التكسابون مع التقليب المستمر حتي الامتزاج 
ثم اضافة التايلوز أو cmc مع التقليب المستمر حتي الامتزاج ثم يترك البرميل لمدة ساعتان 
ثم اضافة البولي مع التقليب ثم اللون والرائحة حسب الرغبة وتكملة البرميل بالماء لحد 120 كيلو
هذه التركيبة متجانسة جدا وسعر الكيلو فيها حوالي ( 1 جنيه ) حسب اسعار الخامات اللي بتشتريها
كمان القوائم هيكون جيد جدا وقوة نظافة عالية وشفافية ولزوجة وعرق كويس في السائل ومش محتاج ملح طعام نهائي


----------



## لازم زكي (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم
أشكرك جدا على المعلومات . أحب أسأل سؤال أنا من العراق أريد أن أسس مصنع لأنتاج الصابون بنوعيه السائل والصلب ما هي المعدات والمكائن المطلوبة وكيف يمكن الحصول عليها. شاكرا تعاونكم


----------



## mohamedddddd (1 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , هل يفضل اذابه بعض المواد علي الساخن مثل التايلوز والتكسابون؟؟؟؟!!!!! ارجو المساعدة


----------



## mohamedddddd (3 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة عايز اي حد يدلني اذاي احفظ الصابون بغير الفورمالين لان ريحته كريهه افسدت الصابون اللي عملته او اذا كان هناك معايير للفورمالين تحد من رائحته... ساعدوني


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

لمن طلب جهاز ال ph او صورة له يتبع هذا الرلبط 
http://www.google.com.sa/images?hl=ar&safe=active&gbv=2&tbs=&&sa=X&ei=Jo4JTKHZHdSg_gbr4rHcDw&ved=0CAgQBSgA&q=%D8%AC%D9%87%D8%A7%D8%B2+ph&spell=1&start=0


----------



## medo_nice (7 يونيو 2010)

بالنسبة لاذابة التايلوز والتكسابون يتم بماء عادي وليس ساخن اما السيمسول فيذوب بماء ساخن


----------



## medo_nice (7 يونيو 2010)

يمكن وضع بنزوات صوديوم كمادة حافظة بدل الفورمالين لانه سام ورائحته كريهة بتتفاعل مع الصابون ويمكن وضع ملح ليمون او حمض الستريك الاسم العلمي لملح الليمون كمادة حافظة وايضا يعمل علي ترويق السائل وشفافيته


----------



## somiah (7 يونيو 2010)

المهندس الفاصل المهدي بكر جعل اللة علمك لك نور في الدنياء وحسنات في الاخرة ونفع بعلمك الاسلام والمسلمين 

ومن علي الارض جميعا 

سيدي الفاضل تحدث عندي مشاكل بالفهم من الاسماء ياليت لو تكرمت ان تضع المعادلات باللغة الاجنبية لنك كما تعرف صعب معرفة الاسماء بلغة غير الانجليزية ولو بين قوسين مثا ال s.l.e.s. 

شاكرين جهودكم


----------



## mohamedddddd (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا يا اخ ميدو علي اهتمامك بسؤالي وردك السريع .. ولكن لي سؤال هل يمكن حفظ الصابون السائل بمادة الستريك اسيد لمده عامان .. واذا لم يكن فما هي كميه البنزوات او اي ماده اخري للحفظ ؟ والف شكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## medo_nice (8 يونيو 2010)

يا جماعة انا عندي اقتراح ايه رايكم بما اننا بأه فيه بينه عشرة ومودة وصداقة في هذا المنتدي وتبادل للمعلومات وبنساعد بعض لو نعمل فكرة مشتركة تقربنا اكتر من بعض ونستغل التعاون المثمر بنا في ان نكون فرق عمل مكونة من مجموعات من الاشخاص وليكون كل مجموعة من 3 افراد وتكون متجانسة من حيث الخبرة بسوق المنظفات وطرق تصنيعها والتسويق والعلاقات العامة ويكون كل فرد من الثالثة من بلد غير الثاني ويحطوا استراتيجية وخطة عمل بالتنسيق بينهم ويكونوا شبكة وكلاء لتجارة المنظفات ونتبادل المنتجات والخامات حسب اسعار كل بلد من حيث الارخص والاجود 
اعتقد يا اخواني واصدقاء في هذا المنتدي لو وحدنا جهودنا والقلب علي القلب هنعمل شركة واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ومصنع واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ونكبر كلنا ونستفيد وكل واحد في بلده هيساعد شباب كتير لانه هيشغلهم معاه وكل ما يكبر واحد منا هيكبر الثاني والمجموعة تنجح 
في وجهة نظري هو ده التعاون بمعناه المثمر والمربح وكمان هيحصل توحد بين الشباب العرب ويبقي علي الاقل نجحنا في اننا نتوحد مرة ولو في مجال المنظفات علي الاقل 
ياريت نعمل تصويت علي الموضوع ومستني ردودك وتصويتكم علي الموضوع


----------



## abdulaziz_8120 (8 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
فكرة كتير حلوة اخ ميدو وانا معك ويا ريت تتنفذ بأسرع وقت ممكن 
وبتمنى من الجميع يتفاعلو معنا


----------



## mohamedddddd (8 يونيو 2010)

:87::87::87::87::87:


mohamedddddd قال:


> السلام عليكم
> شكرا يا اخ ميدو علي اهتمامك بسؤالي وردك السريع .. ولكن لي سؤال هل يمكن حفظ الصابون السائل بمادة الستريك اسيد لمده عامان .. واذا لم يكن فما هي كميه البنزوات او اي ماده اخري للحفظ ؟ والف شكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## Eltarek (11 يونيو 2010)

_جزاك الله عنا خير و وسع من علمك_


----------



## h.h.h (11 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
يا اخى جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك بكل جرام تم تصنيعه بعد الاستفاده من علمك حسنة والله يضاعف لمن يشاء 
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## Mohamed Al-Galaly (15 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته اما بعد .......
أولا: أود توجيه الشكر لكل من ساهم فى مد الأعضاء بكل ما هو مفيد و نافع فى صناعة المنظفات و جزاكم الله كل خير.
ثُانيا:انى أقوم بعمل الصابون السائل منذ ثلاثة أعوام.
التركيبة: فى سعة برميل 120 كيلو كالاتى : 
ü 13 كيلو سالفونيك.
ü 2.5 كيلو صودا كاوية (أو حتى الوصول لدرجة التعادل ph)
ü 200 جرام تايلوز
ü 1 كيلو ملح طعام
ü 70 جرام جليسرين
ü 50 جرام فورمالين
ü اللون و الرائحة حسب الطلب.
أواجه بعض المشاكل و هى كالأتى:
Œ أرغب فى مادة مالئة أخرى غير التايلوز (سائلة) يكون لها تأثير قوى.
&#141; مادة تزيد من شفافية و لمعان الصابون.
Ž أرغب فى صابون سائل مثل فيبا (عسل الأبيض شديد القوام/ صافى/شفاف) و تكلفة بسيطة.

اذا كان لديكم أى تركيبة تساعدنى فأرجو المساعدة و جزاكم الله كل خير.​*​


----------



## mhmd brakat (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جدا مهندس مهدي انا بس بدي اعرف كيف احصل على معلومات عن هذه الاسعاار 
وايضا ما الذي سوف يميزني ويميز صابوني عن باقي الصابون الموجود في الاسواق


----------



## خاتون (18 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
احب ان اوجه الشكر اولا للقائمين على المنتدى الرائع 
ثانيا اوجه شكر خاص للمهندس الرائع الباشمهندس مهدى جزاك الله عنا وعن العالمين خيرا وجعلها فى ميزان حسناتك
وبارك لك وعليك 
لو سمحت يا ريت تجاوب على كل الاسئله الا فاتت ولك جزيل الشكر 

انا عملت كيلوا واحد سلفونيك اسيد فى البيت ب 170 جرام صودا كاويه ورائحة الليمون 
بس الصابون خلى يدى تقشر ايه الغلط فى كده مع العلم وضعت ملعقة ملح طعام وشوية خل صغيرين

كنت هحط كلور بس لقيت ماده عند التاجر بودر ابيض قالى انها مبيض 
اذبتها فى الماء ووضعتها ايضا
والماء كان 8 لتر 
ينفع الا عملته ولا انا عكيت الدنيا
الف شكر لمن يرد على تساؤلاتى وتساؤلات الاخرين 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 

*


----------



## dlovan (19 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلا عليكم شباب ممكن اعطائي فكرة واضحة عن المواد التي تدخل في تركيب الصابون السائل 
والمقادير اللازمة له

ارجو الرد من قبل المختصين مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## dlovan (19 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم شباب ممكن اعطائي فكرة كاملة على طريقة تركيب الصابون السائل والمواد التي تدخل في تركيبه 
مع المقادير اللازمة لعمل 100 كغ منه
ارجو من المختصين الاجابة مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Almobarak (24 يونيو 2010)

احسنت وجزاك الله خيرا لهذا الكرم والجود والاسهاب في الشرح


----------



## thebest2010 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله ألف خير على المعلومات الرائعة


----------



## مدام سماح (26 يونيو 2010)

*الاسماء التجارية للمركبات الكيميائية*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكركم جزيلا على هذا الشرح الوافى ولكن لى اقتراح بالنسبة لاسماء المركبات الكيميائية برجاء ترجمتها الى الاسم التجاري لسهولة الحصول عليه بارك الله فيكم
وشكرا


----------



## gamalalttawy (27 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*

بارك الله فيك ياخى الكريم وجزانا الله واياكم خيرا
قد كفيت ووفيت بطريقه صنع الصابون السائل ولاكن بقى بعض الاشياء المطلوب بيانها وهى الاسماء التجاريه لبعض العماصر والمركبات مثلا اسم الكمبرلين انا اعرفه فى سوريه بهذا الاسم ولاكن اسمه فى مصر غير ذالك فاتمنى ان تكتب اسمه التجارى والعلمى لزياده المتفعه وهكذا باقى الاسماء
وفقنا الله واياكم لما فيه خيرا للعباد ولكم جزيل الشكر والامتنان


م/المهدى بكر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> وبركاته................
> أخى فى الله /الجعفرى........أخوانى فى الله .............
> آسف لتأخير الرد عليكم لضيق الوقت وبعض المشاغل......
> ...


----------



## bermand (27 يونيو 2010)

لك شكري وتقديري


----------



## فخرى2 (27 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاء عبده (2 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك على الموضوع الذي يستحق المتابعه....​


----------



## adli basha (2 يوليو 2010)

برجاء توضيح انواع السالفونيك من ناحية تفاعلة مع الماء


----------



## adli basha (2 يوليو 2010)

مع الملح


----------



## السيد أبو بسملة (3 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
أخوانى الأعزاء جزاكم الله خيراً على هذة المعلومات القيمة وأريد أن أعرف كيفية عمل ماكينة لتصنيع الصابون وذلك توفيراً للوقت والجهد وشكراً


----------



## جوال الليل (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات و جزاك الله كل خير
مع أطيب تحيات جوال الليل


----------



## جوال الليل (4 يوليو 2010)

أخوتي و أعزائي يمكنني أن أفيد ملتقاكم الكريم بمعلومات عن طب الأعشاب و عن بعض المعلومات الأخرى إن وجدت فأنا أعمل في مجال الإعلام السوري .
مع تحيات جوال الليل


----------



## 9416 (5 يوليو 2010)

chemistry-A قال:


> لو سمحت عايز اعرف حاجه انا وقعت فى مشكله انا بعد ما عملت الصابون بقى لونه ابيض وبعدين ليه رغوه مش كتير قوى فممكن يكون الغلط من ايه[/QUO
> راجع اول حاجة الصابون الذي قمت بعمله فصل اي له رواسب اذا كان الاجابه نعم معناها الملح نسبه عالية
> :83:


----------



## رضا عراعير (7 يوليو 2010)

لوسمحتم حد يقولي اسعار جمدانة الكلور تركيز 12% واقرب مكان ممكن اشتري منة لكفر الشيخ وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## رضا عراعير (8 يوليو 2010)

يا اخ شكري اريد الاستفسار عن مكان بيع الكلور الخام باقل سعر لاني اريد تعبئته وتوزيعه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## adli basha (11 يوليو 2010)

الكلور بيتشرى من شركة تراست بورسعيد سعر الطن 636 جنية للطن لو انت مش مسجل لو مسجل فى الشركة هاتدفع 60 ضريبة لاى شركة من هناك


----------



## adli basha (11 يوليو 2010)

انا عندى طريقة للصابون السائل بطريقة ممتازة جدا جدا وانا شغال فى المجال دة من زمان وممتاز
مثل الفيرى والبريل بالضبط واللة انا شغال بيها وهى ممتازة
اولا: لعمل طن من الصابون الممتاز
1. 700 لتر ماء
2. يتم ازابة 2 كيلو تيلوز تمام الزوبان لمدة ربع ساعة
3. يتم اضافة 70 كيلو سالفونيك والتقليب المستمر حتى تمام الزوبان
4. يتم اضافة البرفان ويريت يكون اسنس اصلى
5. ازابة 15 - 20 كيلو تكسابون والسعودى منة ممتاز
6. يتم المعادلة بالصودا الكاوية بعد ازابتها خارجيا وهى تقريبا 12 كيلو او حتى ph 7
7. التحكم فى التقل واللزوجة عن طريق نوع الملح الانجليزى ماغنسيوم تقريبا 15 كيلو وليس ملح الطعام
8. نضيف اللون 150 جرام لون اصفر للطن 
وبالتالى عندكم صابون ممتاز وانا واللة نازل بية فى السوق ومسجل


----------



## adli basha (11 يوليو 2010)

لو حد محتاج اى معلومة ياريت يراسلنى على (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ............ المشرف مهندس المحبة)
كيميائى عدلى مدير معامل بشركة.......................


----------



## مهندس المحبة (11 يوليو 2010)

أقفل الموضوع لعدم متابعة الموضوع من قبل صاحب الموضوع وسوف يفتح القفل عند رجوعه وبالتوفيق في مسعاكم ...


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 أغسطس 2010)

تم فتح الموضوع وكل الهلا فيك من جديد أخي العزيز م/المهدى بكر


----------



## المهندسه مفاز السي (10 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## محمدحمزه (19 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا بسال عن الاماكن المتوفرفيها المواد بسعر معقول جملة


----------



## samyfarouk (20 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## سامى جويدة (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيل لك ياخى ولكن هذه طريقه مكلفه بلنسبه الى الاماكن الشعبيه والرفيه ولو سمحت يا اخى لو فى طريقه ثانيه تكون التكلفه فيها معقوله ويكون الصابون مقبولب بحيث يباع 1ك بسعر1ج ولك جزيل الشكر وكل عام وانتم بخير وصحه أخوكم سامى


----------



## سامى جويدة (21 أغسطس 2010)

لوسمحت يا أخى لى سوال أخر مع ارتفاع أسعار الكلور الخاو تركيز12% ايه أنسب طريق ليكون تركيز الكلور المباع3% ولكم جزيل الشكر أخوكم سامى


----------



## سامى جويدة (22 أغسطس 2010)

الاخ الفاضل م/الجعفرى بلنسبه الى العجينهالبيضاء المستخدمه للغساله العاديه والنصف اتومتيك وهى عباره عن سلفونك معادل بلسكات فقط ويكون الصابون النايج منهما مثل العجينه ولكن بدون لون ثم يضاف عليها زهرا بيضاء وكلور تركيز 12% فيصبح الون أبيض مارايكم فى هذه التركيبه وهل من ضرر فيها على الملابس او على من يستخدمها أفيدونا وجزاكم الله عنا خيرا وشكراااا أرجو منكم الرد سريعاااااااااا وشكرااا مره اخرااااا اخوكم فى الله سامى


----------



## السعيد رضا (23 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## سامى جويدة (23 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وشكر خاص للمهندس / مهدى ولى طلب صغير عند كم يارت تتفضلو علينا انا اقيم فى منطقه رفيه يعنى الناس الغلابه نفسى نعمل لهم صابون سايل جيد وتكون التكلفه مقبوله يعنى يكون السعر المباع به الصابون لايتعدى 1ج 1ك ويكون فى هامش ربح لى وجزاكم الله خيرا وتقبل الله منا جميعا وشكرااا اخيكم سامى ارجو منكم الرد ضرورى


----------



## lion ghost (24 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
ممكن كيفية طريقة عمل الصابون مقاير الكيلو لو سمحت ارجو الرد سريعا


----------



## سامى جويدة (24 أغسطس 2010)

*المهندس / مهدى*

:14:اخى المهندس /مهدى :1:ياريت تركيبه اقل تكلفه ونكون شاكرين لك جدا:81:


----------



## سامى جويدة (25 أغسطس 2010)

الى الاخ م/ مهدى هذه الطريقه لمصنع او ورشه كبيره ام من يبدا مشروع صغير فى محل تكون التكلفه عليه كبيره ارجو منكم زكر تركبه مثلها ولكن الكميه تكون اقل مثلا برميل سعة 220 لتر وبتكلفه أقل وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااوجزاكم الله خير


----------



## سامى جويدة (25 أغسطس 2010)

:59:


----------



## hany hady (28 أغسطس 2010)

sign25 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> انا كان نفسى من زمان اصنع صابون سائل ينافس المنتجات الاجنبيه وانا فعلا بعمله واخلى ماما تستخدمة وبتقول عليه ممتاز بس انا نفسى اعمل منتج وابيعه واعمله تراخيص وكل شىء علشان يكون منتج مصرى ينافس المنتجات الاجنبيه ويحل محلها ومن الافضل ان فلوسنا ما ترحش لغيرنا فالشىء اللى واقف ادامى هى حكايه التراخيص ومش عارفه اتحرك فى اى اتجاه فلو حضرتك ممكن تساعدنى وجزاك الله عنا كل الخير​


الاخت الفاضلة بالنسبة للترخيص سهل بس اهم شئ يكون عندك مكان مطابق للمواصفات من ناحية التهوية الجيدة والمساحة لاتقل عن 50 متر
الاوراق المطلوبة 
صورة من عقد الايجار لايقل عن خمس سنوات او عقد التمليك لو المكان تمليك
صورة من البطاقة الشخصية
وصل نور من المكان حتى لو مش باسمك بس يكون بتاع نفس المكان
اخر وصل الايجار الشهرى فى حالة المكان ايجار
صورة البطاقة الضريبية( ودى سهلة روحىمكتب الضرائب التابع لمنطقة المكان وطلعى البطاقة هايدولك وصل ممكن تقدمى صورتة الى ان تستلمى البطاقة وبنفس الوصل تستخرجى السجل التجارى)
وبعد كدة هاتحصل المعاينات هى كتير شوية وبطول شوية خاصة معاية البيئة والدفاع المدنى( المطافى)
وابدئ العمل لو الامكانيات مش سمحة بشرائ مكسر( خلاط )هوة تمنة يبدأ من 4000 جنية
وابحثى فى مصانع البلاستك عن العبوة المناسبة ليكى وعملى استيكر شكلة مناسب وجزاب للناس
وابدائى التوزيع على فكرة ممكن توزعى بالبطاقة الطريبية والسجل التجارى
وربنا يوفقك ونشوفك ان شاء الله عندك شركة مثل هنكل وامثالها

معلومة هامة جدااااااااااااااااااااااا
اكتبى فى الاوراق الرسمية ( الرخصة والبطاقة الضربية والسجل التجارى)
خلط و تعبئة منظفات صناعية
اوعى تكتبى تصنيع هاتخشى فى متاها كبير ( موافقة وزارة الصناعة وسجل صناعى ......)
ربنا يوفقك ليكى منى كل الاحترام


----------



## ابو أنس الفلسطيني (29 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيراًُ


----------



## لونا الملحم (31 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير أريد معرفة الشروط المثالية لإضافة cmc عند تصنيع سائل الجلي وشكراً لكم لقد اشتركت حديثا في المنتدى أرجو أن تقبلوني صديقة لكم

أريد معرفة الشروط المثالية لإضافة cmc عند صناعة سائل الجلي ولماذا يحدث انفصال في الأطوار بعد صناعته وجزاك الله كل الخير أنا محتاجة لإجابة سريعة وشكراً

مشكور يا أخ مهدي وجزاك الله كل خير أريد معرفة الشروط المثالية لإضافة cmcعند صناعة سائل الجلي


----------



## Ahmed El Mongi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

يا جماعة أنا بدأت أشتغل فعلا في صناعة الصابون السائل ، ولكن أول مرة كان المنتج النهائي عندي لونة زي ما يكون مصنفر أو مغبش وبعدين إشتريت الخامات من مكان كبير في مصر ومضمون أكتر ، والحمدلله كانت النتيجة ممتازة ، إنما بعد كده بيومين لقين في علي سطح الصابون حاجة كده شبه العكارة عايمة علي السطح ، ومش عارف أعمل إيه ، هل دي ممكن تكون من مادة البولي كانت كتير علي المقدار أو مش دايبة كويس في الخليط ولا كده يبقي الصابون هيفصل أرجوكم ساعدوني في أسرع وقت


----------



## Ahmed El Mongi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

وبعدين في حاجة تانية حصلت إني نسيت جزء من المنتج النهائي في السيارة من الصبح حتي العصر ولما رجعت لقيت العربية كانت سخنة جدا من الداخل وكذلك الصابون وده الجزء اللي لم يكن فيه العكارة دي فمش عارف هل للحرارة تأثير في صناعة الصابون السائل ولا هي ساعدت علي تخمير الصابون وزيادة تجانسه فراحت العكارة ولا الحرارة ليها تأثير علي ذوبان المكونات أكتر ولا إيه بالظبط ، ساعدوني أرجوكم


----------



## elkemia (14 سبتمبر 2010)

to up


----------



## mazen222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور اخى على موضوعك المميز والف شكر
ولدى استفسار لقد ذكرت فى موضوعك


> *_يتم أذابة حوالى 10 كيلو ملح طعام فى كمية المياة المتبقية وأضافته تدريجيا مع التقليب الجيد والمستمر .............*


هل من الممكن ان اعرف ما المقصود بالمياه المتبقيه
اى المتبقيه لاكمل الطن
وما كميتها تحديدا لانك كما تدرى ناخذ التركيبه الجديده وننفذها كما هى تجنبا لاى خطا فانا لست بكميائى قادر على معالجه الاخطاء كيفما تكون


----------



## mazen222 (15 سبتمبر 2010)

medo_nice قال:


> يا جماعة انا عندي اقتراح ايه رايكم بما اننا بأه فيه بينه عشرة ومودة وصداقة في هذا المنتدي وتبادل للمعلومات وبنساعد بعض لو نعمل فكرة مشتركة تقربنا اكتر من بعض ونستغل التعاون المثمر بنا في ان نكون فرق عمل مكونة من مجموعات من الاشخاص وليكون كل مجموعة من 3 افراد وتكون متجانسة من حيث الخبرة بسوق المنظفات وطرق تصنيعها والتسويق والعلاقات العامة ويكون كل فرد من الثالثة من بلد غير الثاني ويحطوا استراتيجية وخطة عمل بالتنسيق بينهم ويكونوا شبكة وكلاء لتجارة المنظفات ونتبادل المنتجات والخامات حسب اسعار كل بلد من حيث الارخص والاجود
> اعتقد يا اخواني واصدقاء في هذا المنتدي لو وحدنا جهودنا والقلب علي القلب هنعمل شركة واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ومصنع واثنين وثلاثة وعشرة ونكبر كلنا ونستفيد وكل واحد في بلده هيساعد شباب كتير لانه هيشغلهم معاه وكل ما يكبر واحد منا هيكبر الثاني والمجموعة تنجح
> في وجهة نظري هو ده التعاون بمعناه المثمر والمربح وكمان هيحصل توحد بين الشباب العرب ويبقي علي الاقل نجحنا في اننا نتوحد مرة ولو في مجال المنظفات علي الاقل
> ياريت نعمل تصويت علي الموضوع ومستني ردودك وتصويتكم علي الموضوع



طب ايه رايك فى اقتراح تانى انا عندى محل منظفات وعايز اتعرف على كام واحد تانى بتوع محلات منظفات وما يكونش فى المربع السكنى بتاعى من الاخر خارج (مربع المنافسه) وده ليه فى موضوع جامد جدا وهو هيبقى عباره عن ايه
انت تعرف مثلا لو اشتريت صابون camay من المستورد مباشره وبكميات كثيره(شريحه اكبر)السعر بينزل كتير جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا والفكره انى احنا هنبقى كام واحد وهنشترك ونشترى شريحه كبيره من الشركه فالسعر هيقل جدا وهنقسمها على بعض من غير ماحد مننا يكسب من التانى اى حاجه لانى هيبقى مكسبنا واخدينه من الشركه وفكره انى احنا مانبقاش من منطقه واحده علشان منقطعش على بعض وننزل فى السعر بالعبط زى مابنشوف فى الافلام العربى القديمه 
ويارب تكون الفكره وصلت ودى هتبقى مربحه جدا لان احنا مهما صنعنا وبجوده عاليه وكل حاجه انما فيه حاجات الزبون لازم يطلبها وتكون ماركه عنده ثقه فيها وعمر ما المنتج بتاعنا هيلغيها انما كل منتج وليه زبونه (عندك اتنواع كتيره من الصابون المجمد والبرسيل والاريال وغيرها الكتير من منتجات الشركات التى لا يخلو منها محلاتنا)
وكمان هتقدر توزع على المحلات الصغيره بسعر تنافسى 
والموضوع هبيقى مربح جدااااااا


----------



## شعبان عبد الغفار (18 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا اخى الفاضل وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا مششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## body_ct (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*ارجو المساعدة جزاكم الله خيرا*

عندى مشكلة كبيرة وهى بعد عمل الصابون تتغير رائحة الى رائحة تشبة رائحة المجارى ارجو الافادة جزاكم الله خير مع انى اضيف تركيزات عالية من الرائحة


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله ماشاء الله
بيان التركيب سليم 100 % يا دكتور.....
هذا مديح و ليس تقييم.....
أسأل الله أن يزيدك من علمه و جزاك الله عنا خيراً...


----------



## alaziez.alhakiem (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ووفقكم الله للمزيد من العطاء لتعم الفائدة​


----------



## باب البحر (21 أكتوبر 2010)

body_ct قال:


> عندى مشكلة كبيرة وهى بعد عمل الصابون تتغير رائحة الى رائحة تشبة رائحة المجارى ارجو الافادة جزاكم الله خير مع انى اضيف تركيزات عالية من الرائحة


 
قرأت هنا أن الأخوة المهندسين حذروا من زيادة نسبة الفورمالين .. ربما يكون هو سبب الرائحة


راجع برضه معاهم .. أنا مجرد أبدي ملاحظة يا أخي


----------



## d_mahahafez (23 أكتوبر 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا يا بشمهندس


----------



## aloshy2008 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

اخي الكريم مهدي هل لديك معرفة كيف يصنع الديتول والكرولكس وجزاك اللة الف خير على التعاون


----------



## aloshy2008 (25 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمت اللة اخي مهدي جزاك اللة خير على هذة المعلومات القيمة بس ممكن ان تخبرنا كيف يصنع الديتول والكرولكس وجزاك اللة الف خير


----------



## aloshy2008 (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك اللة الف خير اخي مهدي على هذة العلومات القيمة هل بوسعك اخي ان تخبرناء كيف صناعة الكرولكس والديتول .وجزاك اللة الف خير وشكرين تعاونك المستمر معناء


----------



## samirnawwar (24 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله عنا خيرا .


----------



## ماهرالجذع (26 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ممكن مهندس "- مهدي تعطينا الاسماء الاعلمية للمركبات الصابون
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## جمال المصرى1 (10 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس ولى عندك طلب اتمنى ان تلبيه أريد طريقة عمل تركيبة شعبية للغسالات العادية وأخرى للأتوماتيك تكون شبيه بالصابون الثقيل واكون شاكر لك


----------



## mm20179 (12 ديسمبر 2010)

بسم اللة الر حمن الر حيم 
انا اريد معرفة تصنيع البر يل السايل
جزاكم اللة كل خير


----------



## jassim78 (13 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد بهجت م (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراٌ جريلاٌ على الموضوع الشيق والواضح على صناعة الصابون السائل


----------



## احمد بهجت م (23 ديسمبر 2010)

طلب من الأعضاء جميعاٌ انا بحاجة الى طريقة لصنع معجون حلاقة شفاف مثل معجون الأسنان كلوس اب
ولكم جزيل الشكر لكافة الأعضاء على المشاركات المفيدة


----------



## الدبور11 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكرك على هذة المعلومات القيمة الدبور11


----------



## مثنى 77 (1 يناير 2011)

مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع تركيبه الصابون السائل حقا انها تركيبه رائعه واتمنى ان تتقدم الى الامام في العلم واتمنى لك كل الموفقيه والصحه


----------



## elkhalfi (1 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## عبد الله أبو أحمد (12 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم
إخواني،،،،
من كان عنده فضل علم فليعد به على من لا علم له


----------



## شبرا البلد (16 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك من العلم


----------



## waleeeed (17 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عزو العز (18 يناير 2011)

السيد: م/ المهدي بكري المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
خواص الاحماض
1- تحمر ورقة تباع الشمس الزرقاء
خواص القواعد
1- تزرق ورقة تباع الشمس الحمراء
المواد الفعالة المستخدمة في هذة التركيبة 7.6%
وغير مطابقة للموصفات القياسية 
كمية المواد الفعالة المطلوبة 25% - 33%


----------



## waleeeed (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا للتعديل من العضو المحترم واتفق معاك في هذا التعديل وعن تجربة ومشكور لمشرف المنتدي


----------



## mohamed8639 (20 يناير 2011)

موضوع ولا احلى يعطي افاق مستقبلية

جعل الله هذا في ميزان حسناتكم .....آمين

وفيت وكفيت يا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## avant (25 يناير 2011)

رقم المشاركة : [*80* (*permalink*)] avant 
جديد







 








*السلام عليكم 
أخواني الكرام لدي سؤال وأرجو الإجابة لو سمحتم أنا بدأت مشروع الصابون السائل منذ فترة وعملت تركيبة لكن للأسف الصودا السائلة جعلت لون الصاون أبيض جدا ومش عارف أظبطه وكل ما أعطيه لون يبوظ ويعطي شكل مش كويس للصابون مع العلم قياس الي اتش مظبوط ومتعادل لكن للأسف مش لاقي حل لموضوع اللون الأبيض ده أتمنى من حضراتكم التكرم بالرد وأعطائي النصيحة مع العلم الصابون بيطلع خفيف مع أني بحط 15 سلفونيك لبرميل 100 كيلو 
وشكرا جزيلا*​


----------



## نادر الحافظ (29 يناير 2011)

شكرا للمعلوماتكم القيمة


----------



## alkhaleelco (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور م مهدي بكر


----------



## سمير7 (23 فبراير 2011)

تحياتي مهدي بكر


----------



## Mohamed Hamdy Hegy (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
اريد معرفة تجار الجمله فى القاهرة للمنظفات الصناعيه
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (1 مارس 2011)

يا جماعة انا بجيب المواد بتاعتى من بور سعيد وكمان انا بقالى 3 شهور فى المجال انا عايز اعرف اماكن المواد الكميائية فى مصر


----------



## محمود الدقهلاوى (1 مارس 2011)

ققدر افيد الى عايز خلاط صابون سائل


----------



## medo432 (5 مارس 2011)

سيدى الفاضل تم تجربة هذه التجربة وهى ممتازة ولكن مكلفة جدا
فرجاء ارسال لنا الاسم العلمى للبولى اكريماليد
لانه غير معروف لدى شركات السعودية
اخوكم ميدو


----------



## medo432 (6 مارس 2011)

ارجو الافادة
ما هو الرمز الكميائى للبولى اكريماليد


----------



## هيثم انا (8 مارس 2011)

الله عليكم ونعمه المساعده


----------



## medo432 (16 مارس 2011)

تم تصنيع هذه التركيبة
ولكن عند اضافة اللون وجد تحول اللون الى اللون البيج
بدلا من اللون الاصفر


----------



## احمد رجب ابراهيم (8 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته سعيد بالانضمام للموقع واحب ان اقدم لكل من يريد ان ينفذ مشروع المنظفات او اى مواد سائله بماكينه تعبئه عبوات سعه من 100مل الى 2000 مل او اكثر كما انها تعبا 16 عبوه فى ال15 ثانيه اى 96عبوه فى الدقيقه بسعر التكلفه الماكينه بضمان 10 سنوات


----------



## matatta (8 أبريل 2011)

سلام الله عليكم!!
اخي احمد رجب كيف لي ان اتصل بحضرتك بخصوص الماكينة؟؟


----------



## ابراهيم100 (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا على المجهود الرائع وانا عملت زى ما حضرتك قلت بس نسيت اضيف جلسرين ينفع اضعة بعد مخلصت ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابراهيم100 (15 أبريل 2011)

مشكور استاذا الغالى لكن نسيت اضع جلسرين ينفع اضعة فى الاخر


----------



## matatta (15 أبريل 2011)

اخ ابراهيم ممكن اكلم حضرتك ازاي


----------



## abo_abedo (20 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وايمانا


----------



## رائد11 (26 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك0000مع التقدير


----------



## نضال عبد العال (27 أبريل 2011)

*صنع طحينية الفلافل*

ايها الاخوة الاعزاء , هل من احد عنده تفاصيل عن خلطة الطحينية (مكونات وطريقة صنع طحينية الفلافل) افيدونا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## safety113 (3 مايو 2011)

شكرا جزيلا
بارك الله بك
الف شكر


----------



## احمد قوجاق (7 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## مبارك الوراقي (7 مايو 2011)

شكرا خيرا جزيلا يادكتور مهدي جزاك الله


----------



## عبدالله فضل222 (17 مايو 2011)

ممكن لو تكرمت احب اعرف طريقه صناعه الفيبا


----------



## عبدالله فضل222 (18 مايو 2011)

:1:عبدالله فضل222ممكن لو تكرمت احب اعرف طريقه لو تكرمت صناعه الفيبا:11:


----------



## pecheure (23 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هدا الشرح الممتاز .


----------



## kmahmoud (25 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاكم الله خير على هذا الموضوع


----------



## noobe (2 يونيو 2011)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## chengemadresearch (3 يونيو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً وزادك علماً ولكن ماذا عن اقتصاديات العملية وكيف نحصل على هذه المركبات وبأسعار مناسبة وكيف يتم التأكد من مدى نقاء هذه المركبات حتى نحصل على النتيجة المناسبة؟
اكرر شكري


----------



## عادل الصياد (12 يونيو 2011)

هل المادة المعنية اكريماليد ام اكريلا مايد polyacrylamide


----------



## leprinceaxel (27 يونيو 2011)

شكرااااااااااا


----------



## الحب والحياة (27 يونيو 2011)

موضوع ممتاز شكرا لك


----------



## osamayusuf (2 يوليو 2011)

دكتور مهدي سلام عليكم الاول عاوز اكلم حضرتك درورى علي التليفون او تكلمني تليفوني 0104775560 بالله عليك دروري وشكرا


----------



## nour_khaled (22 يوليو 2011)

الاخ العزيز المهندس المهدى بكر ارجو الرد على الرسالة سريعا وهى 
عندما نستخدم الصابون السائل فانة يعمل على رغوة دائمة فى اليد وبعد ذلك بيوم نرى ان اليد تقشر فما هو الحل لتصليح هذا الصابون


----------



## رحمه4 (2 أغسطس 2011)

*الاخ العزيز المهندس المهدى بكر ارجو الرد على الرسالة سريعا وهى عندما نستخدم الصابون السائل فانة يعمل*

:75::56: السلام عليكم كل سنه وانتم طيبين:56: راجع ظبط البى -اتش اى درجه التعادل لانه واضح ان درجه الحموضه عاليه والله اعلى واعلم:75::75:


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

الله يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## محمد اخوه (25 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وغفر لنا ذنوبنا جميعا يارب العالمين


----------



## ELBANDARY (2 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا.........................


----------



## alnosour (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة اريد طريقة تصنيع سائل تنظيف الحمام التولت وسائل غسيل الملابس للغسيل اليدو والغسلات الاتوماتك ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kmahmoud (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للرد على الزميل 
nour_khaled 
المشكله الخاصه بسواد اليد اوتقشير اليد فهو يدل على ان التركيبه لم يتم تعادلها بالضبط


----------



## kmahmoud (12 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
للرد على الاستفسار الخاص بصناعة الفيبا 
هى عبارة عن صابون سائل عادى جدا الفرق الموجود فى التقل واللون والريحه
اما طريقة التصنيع فهو صابون عادى جدا


----------



## mohammed elshmy (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*ممتاز انا جربت وطالعة غاية في الروعة*


----------



## mohammed elshmy (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ملحوظة هامة الاكثار من الملح يؤدي الي تغبيش التركيبة


----------



## shadoo005 (24 سبتمبر 2011)

يا جماعه كل اللي التركيبات دي كويسه او معظمها لكن في مشكله كبييييييييييييره اوي
ثاولا تكلفه الكيلو الواحد 1.25وفي تركيبه تانيه1.50والمشكله بقي ان في السوق عندي بيتباع كيلو صابون زي البريل ريحة تافح روعه ومش بتتغير الريحه ولا بتخف وتقل مزبوط وكل ده والدكان بيبيعه بجنيه وربع1.25طيب ازاي معني كده ان تكلفته اقل من جنيه+ان التصنيع بيكون في براميل برده يعني مش مصانع ولا كميات كبيره برميل 120اكيد في حاجات ناقصه في التركيبه


----------



## ابو ميزر (24 سبتمبر 2011)

thaaaaaaaaank you


----------



## طارق السمنودى (12 أكتوبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=135957&page=30#ixzz1abd2AbfB

*ولا-(اشكرجميع الاخوة الافاضل القائمين على هذاالموقع النافع وأسأل الله العظيم ان يكون ذلك فى ميزان حسناتهم)وللأسف عندىسؤال لاننى تعبت كثيرامن كثرة التجارب وقد ممللت لكى اصل الى نتيجة ولكن لا اصل الى المطلوب فأغثونى بالله عليكم(اللزوجة عندى جميلة جدا لاننى استخدم مثل الموادالسابقه التى اعطيتوها للاخ جعفرىولكن الشكلة عندى فى التخانةلان التخانة غير مرضية للعملاء)ملحوظة اقوم بتعبئة السائل فى عبوات وتوزيعها على المحلات لذلك الخانة غير مرضية فأغثيونى وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء*​


----------



## فنى طيران (30 أكتوبر 2011)

الف شكر لك يا بشمهندس بكر انا فعلا اتعلمت منك لدرجة انى فتحت محل منظفات بس حضرتك عارف انه لسه مشروع صغير فبعمل كميات بسيطه حوالى 60 لتر فكنت بطمع فى انك تدينى المقاير على هذا الاساس
ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## عبد الله البلتاجى (2 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عما خير


----------



## صفوان اصف (5 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارجوا التكرم من الاخوة الكريم تزويدي بعناويين الشركات في المنطقة العربية والتي يمكن شراء منها معدات تصنيع الصابون مثل القوالب وماكينات تقطيع الصابوب بطريقة يدويه يعني معدات تتعلق بمشروع صغير
وشكرا


----------



## يوسف قاسم (9 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا ع هذا التوضيح


----------



## publicsoft (16 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء تركيبة تجارية لمحسنات العجين الخاص بالحلويات الغربية الجاتوه والتورتة


----------



## كيميائية مغتربة (20 نوفمبر 2011)

مجهود رائع


----------



## deghidy (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## ابوالعلا2 (23 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا يا دكتور


----------



## تهانى النجار (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## تهانى النجار (25 نوفمبر 2011)

جزاكم الله الف خير وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## تهانى النجار (25 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## العزازى احمد (26 نوفمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وطبتم وطاب صنعكم وتقبل الله منكم*


----------



## عمرو ابوريشه (9 ديسمبر 2011)

اخى الكريم جزاك الله خيرا ​


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## الاستاذ الصناعي (22 ديسمبر 2011)

موضوع جميل ..... نحن شاكرين لك


----------



## hasan2011 (27 ديسمبر 2011)

عندم يتم اضافة كمية فائض من الملح للحصول على اللزوجة ماذا افعل لانه اصبح الصابون قليل اللزوجة ارجو الرد السريع وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## bluewhitebird (17 يناير 2012)

*سبحان الله....

أخيرا وجدت من يعلم أن

"زكاة العلم تعليمه"

جزاكم الله كل خير..وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم*


----------



## kimofree12 (19 يناير 2012)

شكرا لك 
ولكن ممكن نعرف طريقة عمل جيل الغسيل الاتومتيك زي برسيل 

وفي اليومين دول جيل جديد للعبيات السوداء عشان المناطق الخليجية 
اخوك


----------



## mahmoodaltaee (19 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
استاذ مهدي هل هذه الطريقة تنطبق على صناعة الصابون السائل للايدي و اذا كان هنالك اختلاف بين النوعين من ناحيو المواد المستعملة او من ناحية الاضافات فارجو ذكر المواد المستعملة للصابون السائل المستعمل للتغسيل


----------



## سلمى تاتو (20 يناير 2012)

انا عضوة جديدة فى هذا المجال فارجوا ان تفيدنى فى عمل خمسة كيلو من الصابون السايل للاستخدام المنزلى ان تدلنى على المقادير بالظبط لعمل خمسة كيلو فان نجحت فى صنعه فسوف اقوم بعمله بتوسع لكى ازيد من دخلى لآبنائىومساعدة زوجى ارجو منك ان تساعدنى فى هذا ارجو الرد بارك الله فى صحتك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## abouothman48 (21 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا و هل هذه الوصفة اقتصادية أم نظرية أي من حيث الجدوى الإقتصادية ؟


----------



## احمد ابويوسف (21 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله عنا الخير وجعلك كريما سخيا في تعليم ما ينفع المسلمين والاكتساب من الرزق الحلال
ولكن لي اسفسار لاني قمت بصناعة صابون غير مكتمل الاضافات والمشكلة عندي في اللون والشفافية فهل من طريقة استطيع بها ان احسن اللون او الشفافية
ملحوظة الالوان هى الازرق والاصفر 
افدني افادك الله


----------



## allam715 (25 يناير 2012)

اللهم بارك فيك ياباشمهندس مهدى


----------



## عبدالله البدوى (30 يناير 2012)

مشكور د\مهدى وجزاك الله خير الجزاء وياريت تقدم كل ماهو جديد في صناعه المناظفات كى يستفاد الجميع


----------



## Abu Laith (31 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير معلومات قيمة ..


----------



## ايهاب زكريا (5 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا والحمد الله قد صناعات برميل 120 كليو بنفس الطريقة دة وكان كويس
وكان ثقيل بس فى مشكلة صغيرة وهى فى مادة من ضمن هذة المواد جعلت الصابون خفيف 

*


----------



## usfrizk (6 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## usfrizk (6 فبراير 2012)

:75::20:


----------



## usfrizk (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## usfrizk (6 فبراير 2012)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## M Fahmawi (8 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابوعادل1 (13 فبراير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يارك الله فيك


----------



## sadiqui007 (15 فبراير 2012)

*مشكورين على المجهودات و نتمنى لكم التوفيق و الاستمرار*


----------



## sadiqui007 (15 فبراير 2012)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
اتمنى منكم ان تمدونا بطريقة تحضير الصابون على شكل عجين او جيل
ان كان ذلك ممكن طبعا ولكم جزيل الشكر*


----------



## الجريسي (20 فبراير 2012)

*شكرا لكل من ساهم ونورنا بالمعلومات القيمة *


----------



## السعيد درغام (5 مارس 2012)

موضوع ثرى لك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ايهاب زكريا (9 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ​انا اصنيع الصابون بنفس الطريقة وبيكون ممتاز بدون وضع تراى ايثانول امين 
ولم اصنع بوضع التراى يصبح خفيف جدا 
اريد معرفة السبب وكيف علاج هذا الموضوع ارجو الافاد 
وجزيل الشكرا لك


----------



## nagm_1200 (27 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا د. المهدي وتقبل الله منك هذا الجهد ونسالالله ان ينفعنا به *


----------



## يوسف2006 (28 أبريل 2012)

اخواني المهندسين اعذروني ان قلت لكم ان 55 صفحه لا يوجد بهم سوى طريقه واحده والباقي جزاك الله خيرا للاسف


----------



## اميرة الجمااال (10 مايو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## حووورية البحر (14 مايو 2012)

Merciiiiiiiiiii bc


----------



## الفتاة الخجوولة (19 مايو 2012)

بااارك الله فيك


----------



## 3.7v 130mah (23 مايو 2012)

شكراً ...
بارك الله فيكم ...


----------



## فتوكة دلوعة (3 يونيو 2012)

Thankssssssssss <3


----------



## فتاة دلووعة (11 يونيو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## سالم هدهود (18 يونيو 2012)

اخي السائل على كيفية صناعة الصابون السائل اذا كنت تقصد صابون غسل الواني فهو يطلق عليه منظف سائل الاواني وهو يصنع من المادة الفعالة الاساسية التي تتكون من مادة حامض السلفونيك والصودا الكاوية وتسمى صوديوم اليكيل بنزين سلفونيت ويضاف لها مواد محسنة مثل سي دي اي وكذلك الرائحة والماء بنسب تختلف حسب المواصفات المطلوبة اما الصابون السائل فهو يصنع من عملية التصبن للاحماض الدهنية خسب الآتي:
حامض دهني يتفاعل مع البوتاسا الكاوية ويضاف له رائحة وماء والتركيز حسب المواصفات المطلوبة


----------



## المسلمى (23 يونيو 2012)

*جزيت خيرا*

جزيت خيرا وزوجت بكرا وانجبت جيشا وحررت قدسا قول امين


----------



## تيتو حسن (24 يونيو 2012)

جزاك اللة خيرا ويارب ينور عقلك كمان وكمان


----------



## عطر الصفااء (11 يوليو 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## مريوومة (21 يوليو 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (1 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا


----------



## عذراااء (3 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (6 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم 
جزاك الله خير
معلومات جميلة وصحيحة


----------



## عمرو عبدالعزيز 112 (7 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم
الاخ المهندس المهدى 
اشكرك على الخدمة التى قدمتها لى جزاك الله خير


----------



## لايلااا (15 أغسطس 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ابو ديم (15 أغسطس 2012)

شكرًا


----------



## أحمد أبو الزهراء (5 سبتمبر 2012)

أستاذنا بارك الله لك ، هذه الطريقة لإنتاج نوع عالي الجودة وبالتالي هي مكلفة وسعر بيعها عالي ، فما هي مقادير إنتاج 120 لتر فقط منها ؟؟؟ 

كما أتمنى أن تفيدنا بطريقة عمل صابون سائل شعبي تتوافر فيه : رغوة عالية ، أيدي نظيفة وناعمة ، راحة نفاذة ، ثقل ، تكلفة قليلة جدا ؟؟؟


----------



## اليزاااا (10 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## ماايااا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور كثيرااااااا


----------



## lمحمد صالح حسن (27 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
اريد التعرف على اسماء المواد بااللغة الانجليزية بمصطلحاتها وتركيزها الكيميائي لارسل لشرائها 
لانها غير موجودة في سوقنا المحلية 
وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## فقيه العرب (19 أكتوبر 2012)

موضوعك يستحق المتابعه -- تشكر عليه


----------



## محمدعبدالله5167 (6 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم اخى ممكن اعرف بعض الاشياء منك \\ تراى ايثانول أمين مش دة هوة السيلكات \\\ثلاثى فوسفات الصوديوم لها اسم تانى او اية هيا المادة دى \\ والتايلز مش هيستخدم ارجو الافادة وان امكنك الرد علي اكون شاااااكر ليك احبك فى الله \\


----------



## محمدعبدالله5167 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

حية لكل من يكتب فى هذا المكان من اخ احبكم فى الله لنفعكم وما تقدموة من علم ينتفع بة [FONT=&quot]عندما أنظر في السماء وأرى النجوم تتلألأ في الفضاء أتذكر أخوة لى في الله هم في حياتى كالنجوم تزين سماء قلبي بصفائها وصدق وفائها .== لى من أحبهم القلب وهفت إليهم النفس واشتاقت إليهم العين إلى من اجتمعوا على طاعة ربهم وتعاهدوا على نصرة دينهم إنى أحبكم في الله .===== اللهم انك تعلم انهم احباب قلب واصحاب درب فبلغهم منى كل الحب وادم الهى حبل الود واجمعنى معهم عند الحوض فانهم للقلب حياة ونبض [/FONT]


----------



## محمد نهائي ملحم (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور بس ممكن سؤال انا من سوريا وانا لستو كيميائي ولكن اريد ان اعمل خلطة سائل للجلي بس المواد المتوفر حاليا عندنا هي تايلوز+صودا قشور+حمض السلفونيك+تكسابون هل بلامكان صنع من هازه المواد والله يجزيك كل خير ارجو المساعد ضروري


----------



## حكايات الزمن (25 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر على المجهود


----------



## mido303 (29 نوفمبر 2012)

*اين تباع خامات الصابون في الاسكندرية؟؟؟؟*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..... ياريت حد يقولي عن اماكن بيع (موثوق فيها )خامات الصابون السائل ( السلفونيك - الصودا كاويه سائلة - تكسابون - كمبرلان - ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم - تراي ايثانول امين ) في الاسكندرية أوالبحيرة والعطر اللي بيستخدم في الصابون بيكون عبارة عن ايه؟؟؟ واقدر اجيبه منين؟؟؟


----------



## jamilaj1 (30 نوفمبر 2012)

تعم الفائدة اخواني نتمنى اشتراككم في صفحة اسرار صناعة المنظفات على الفيس بوك https://www.facebook.com/groups/464873933551554/


----------



## archfatma (1 ديسمبر 2012)

حلو اوى بس احنا مش عاوزين طن عاوزين حاجات كدا ضغننة على اد ازازتين تلاتة عشان نستفيد بجد من الموضوع .......... وجزاك الله خيرا ممكن مانحطش المادة اللى حضرتك بتقول انها مسرطنة؟ وشكراااااااا


----------



## mido303 (1 ديسمبر 2012)

*اين تباع خامات الصابون في الاسكندرية؟؟؟؟*

اين تباع خامات الصابون السائل في الاسكندرية (السلفونيك - الصودا الكاوية السائلة - تكسابون - كمبرلان - تراي ايثانول امين - ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم )؟؟؟
والعطر المستخدم في الصابون نوعه ايه ؟؟؟؟ واقدر اجيبه منين؟؟؟


----------



## neji (1 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
استاذ مهدي بكر وكل الاخوة جزاكم الله على قدر نواياكم.
أسأل من له فكرة عن صناعة سائل غلييييييظ يباع في الأسواق عندنا لغسل الثياب.
ارجو ممن له فكرة اسماء الخامات و طريقة الصنع.
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله تعالى و بركاته.


----------



## علي العراقي 1 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا واحب سؤالك عن الشامبو اذا اريد تصنيع(10)كيلو شامبو من خلال(1)كيلو تكسابون وأضيف(0,1) كيلو كمبرلان فهل يعني ذلك النسبة على الكلي ام على كمية التكسابون طبعا توجد نسبة صدفيةأو مصدف وشكرا


----------



## شاهر 22 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يجيك الخير على هالموضوع المتقن رائع و واضح


----------



## adelabdelaziz81 (28 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## طلال أمين (17 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا ورزقك الجنة مشكور على الفكرة وعلى الشرح المفصل


----------



## chemnoor (18 يناير 2013)

ملاحظات عن سائل التنظيف
- تركيز المادة الفعالة: حيث تشترط بعض المواصفات حد ادنى
- القدرة التنظيفية: وهي تختلف عن تركيز المادة الفعالة وتقيس مدى مناسبة المنتج لمجال الاستخدام
- مجال الاستخدام: تنظيف الأواني - غسيل الأيدي ....
- الرغوة
- التأثر بعسرة الماء
- اللزوجة
- الأثر الضار للجلد عند الاستخدام


----------



## m_elmsry84 (29 يناير 2013)

مشكووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## ahmad johar (31 يناير 2013)

الله يرزقك يا سيد مهدي ويوفقك يا رب والله اديش شفت شرح بس متل شرحك ماشفت تسلم اديك يا رب


----------



## على منصورى (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا واسأل الله ان يجعل عملك فى ميزان حسناتك دكتور المهدى لم تقصر معنا قط . انا اسأل عن المياه تاثير نوعية المياه على المنتج .؟؟


----------



## fandom (8 فبراير 2013)

اذا امتلات يد اللئيم بالغنى تمايل اعجابا وقال أنا أنا**اما الكريم الاصيل فهو كالغصن كلما اثمر تمايل وانحنى -- بارك الله فيك وشكرا على كرمك بشمهندس المهدى


----------



## على منصورى (12 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم الاخ دكتور مهدى اولا انا احب اشيد بمجهودك الكبير فى المنتدى
ودورك المقدر تجاه اخوانك المهندسين .
عندى استفسار انا مهندس شغال فىا لسعودية ومحتاج لماكينة خلط وتعبئة الجل حيث ان لزوجته عالية فلو امكن اسم لماكينة ولشركة منتجة . الامر الثانى الكلوركس احينا ينتفخ الغطاء ما السبب يا ترى ؟؟انا فى حوجة ماسة جدا لاجابتك


----------



## على منصورى (17 فبراير 2013)

dehyquart au 40 ما هي مادة ال


----------



## Marwan ebrahim (26 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مشكور على جهودك الرائعة و كرمك


----------



## Marwan ebrahim (26 فبراير 2013)

سيد المهدي قلت ان هذا الصابون للأواني فكيف يكون صابون الايدي
الرجاء الاجابة و شكرا


----------



## Ali Maher84 (2 مارس 2013)

_*شكرا م / المهدي ولكن عندي سؤال
انا بصنع صابون ولكن البرميل بعد اسبوعان وجدت فية حتت بيضاء في قاعة
تركيبتي تكسابون + سلفونك + صودا+كمبرلان + ملح + جلسرين+ تايلوز
افدني افادك الله*_


----------



## mondei (7 مارس 2013)

*مشكور على المعلومات المفيدة*


----------



## spotcolor (10 مارس 2013)

يوجد لدي شركة عرضت ان تبيعني سائل جلي جاهز معبأ ببراميل وان اقوم انا بتعبئتها بعبوات خاصة وان اضع عليها شعاري واسمي التجاري
لذلك في حال كانت النوعية ضعيفة هل بالامكان التعديل عليها حتى تصبح جيدة
اي ان اضيف عليها بعد ان استلم البراميل الجاهزة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## khsati (15 مارس 2013)

تسلم ... الله يديك العافية


----------



## khsati (15 مارس 2013)

الجعفرى قال:


> كيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييف
> 
> :86::86::86::86::86::86::86:



لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله
هل أنت مهندس كيميائى ؟؟؟


----------



## khsati (15 مارس 2013)

*رد: معقووووووووووووووووووووووللللللللللل*



fadiza17 قال:


> اخواني اولا شهر مبارك عليكم اعادة الله بالخير والبركات:67::67::67:
> ارجوكم لقد كنت اتصفح النت وقدد قررت اقامة معمل للصابون الصلب والسائل وبعض المنظفات ولقد حصلت من الاخوة على الكثيير من الوصفات الرائعة ولكن انصدمت وخفت كثييييييييييييييييييييييرررررررررررراااااااااااااااا عندما قرات تعليق احدهم ان الوصفات غير صحيحة او ناقصة وان هذا كلام نظري لا غير
> ارجوكم ساعدوني ماذا افعل لا اريد ان اتورط :67::67::10::10:
> اخوكم ابو حسام (أرجو عدم وضع وسائل أتصال لمخالفتها القوانين ......... المشرف)



يا راجل ... أأنت مهندس؟
اعمل تجربة بكميات صغيرة ... و إن نجحت معاك يمكنك بعد ذلك التعامل مع كميات أكبر
السلام عليكم


----------



## khsati (15 مارس 2013)

mahmoudchemist قال:


> بارك الله فيك
> بس ياريت نوضح طريقة ابسط لكمية ابسط من طن لانه ناس كتيرة متملكش او مش محتاجة كل الكمية دي
> وناس كتيرة بردو مش تخصصها الكيمياء فصعب عليهم حساب النسب المئوية وكدا
> وجزاك الله خيرا وكل عام وانتم والامة العربية والاسلامية بخير



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،
مع احترامى لكل السادة . اعتقد ان هذا الموقع اسمه ملتقى المهندسين لذا من المفترض ان يكون الرد على المواضيع ردا علميا يعكس نظرة و مفهوم المهندس
و بالنسبة لحساب النسب المئوية فهو من اساس الاساسيات لكل المهندسين ( لانه يدرس فى مادة الرياضيات فى المرحلة الثانوية ) وليس احتكارا على تخصص الكيمياء.
و ان المهندس الذى لا يعرف ذلك فعليه ان يراجع نفسة
مع خالص احترامى


----------



## khsati (15 مارس 2013)

تسلم ... الله يديك العافية


----------



## khsati (15 مارس 2013)

أحمد أبو الزهراء قال:


> أستاذنا بارك الله لك ، هذه الطريقة لإنتاج نوع عالي الجودة وبالتالي هي مكلفة وسعر بيعها عالي ، فما هي مقادير إنتاج 120 لتر فقط منها ؟؟؟
> 
> كما أتمنى أن تفيدنا بطريقة عمل صابون سائل شعبي تتوافر فيه : رغوة عالية ، أيدي نظيفة وناعمة ، راحة نفاذة ، ثقل ، تكلفة قليلة جدا ؟؟؟



الرجاء الرجوع الى الموضوع وقراءته .... لانه فيه ما تسال عنه


----------



## على منصورى (27 مارس 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذا التفاعل المعرفى المتميز وانا اسأل عن اثر زيادة الكمبرلان ماذا لو استخدمت 2 كيلو للطن ولم استخدم التكسابو ن


----------



## Alshahed (30 مارس 2013)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## وائل عزازي (7 مايو 2013)

مجهود اكثر من رائع


----------



## kamol (7 مايو 2013)

اخي الكريم اشكرك ع معلوماتك القيمة واريد منك لو سمحت خلطة لازالة شحوم السيارات الخارجيه المتعلقة ع اسطح المحركات وايضا طريقة تحضير عطر فرش السيارات ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## عصام يحيى حمزاوى (9 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم قال لى احد الا صدقاء ان مادة البولى مادة مسرطنه هل هذا صحيح ارجو الافادهو شكرا


----------



## اياد القبانى (11 مايو 2013)

_*استاذ
*_[h=5]_*fadiza17 لى عندك استفسار لو سمحت*_[/h]


----------



## سالم هدهود (16 مايو 2013)

الاخ المحترم ارجو ان تفرق بين الصابون السائل والمنظف السائل التركيبة الدى كتبتها هى منظف سائل اما الصابون السائل يحضر من عملية التصبن بين الحامض الدهنى والبوتاسة الكاوية فى وجود مديب عضوى لكى يبقى الصابون فى الحالة السائلة ويستخدم للغسيل الايدى اويظاف لمساحيق والسوائل الخاصة بالغسيل الالى وشكرا


----------



## عماد الشوبكي (22 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## خالد توفى (25 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تحية طيبة وبعد لكل الاخوة والاخوات 
كنت اود ان اعرف واستفسرعن افضل اماكن لبيع التانكات والبراميل المدرجة لعمل الصابون وايضا الكيماويات والخامات اين يباع افضلها واعلى جودة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر والعرفان
ارجو الرد 
اخوكم فى الله 
خالد


----------



## sewar11 (10 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم ياريت احد يعطيني معلومات عن النسب المئوية شو بتعني يعني اذا السائل فيه المواد الفعالة بنسبة 23% فكم تعادل بالكيلو غرام هل هي 23 كيلو في كل مئة كيلو ام كيف تحسب وشكرا


----------



## Amer2012 (10 يونيو 2013)

شكرا لكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## sewar11 (12 يونيو 2013)

السلام عليكم لقد طرحت سؤال ولا احد اجابني ارجو مساعدتي بخصوص موضوع النسب المئوية وشكرا


----------



## المهندس ناصح (16 يونيو 2013)

شكراً الاخ الكريم


----------



## Amer2012 (30 يونيو 2013)

كيف نستطيع تحقيق اللزوجة بطري اخرى غير التيلوز او الملح.....وكيف يمكن تحقيق الشفافية بغير اليوريا..؟


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

السيد المهندس مهدى بكر لك كل الشكر على ما اعطيتنا من معلومات وشكرا


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

أعتقد ان لكل شركه اسرارها أما أنك تريد تركيبة نوع معين ... تسمح لى هذا لن يحدث 
وانا اتابع من فتره اصحاب المحلات وهم يكتبون يوجد بريل سايب ...
وعند شرائى له لا يوجد اى شبه بين البريل الاصلى الكل يجتهد ولاكن من أين تجيب السر


----------



## hishont2 (30 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا و مشكور على الجهود
لكل المتواجدون


----------



## ابو اليسار (2 أغسطس 2013)

مسا الخير يادكتور اذا في مجال نتواصل


----------



## omar fakhani (5 أغسطس 2013)

والله يا أخي كنت أفكر في هكذا مشروع لكن لم أكمل به لأسباب خاصة لكنني وجدت منه فائدة عظيمة ومدخول رائع من خلال الدرراسات التي أجريتها


----------



## safaa_alshazly (6 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الجميل (6 أغسطس 2013)

لو أردت تصنيع 100 كيلو فماهى المقادير ؟؟لو سمحت يادكتور


----------



## eslam_sha (11 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## eng_walid_2011 (18 أغسطس 2013)

اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتك فى الامور كلها 

ومشكور علي ابداعك الرائع


----------



## yosef1161 (30 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير ومشكور والله الموفق


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور...


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور....


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.....


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور......


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.........


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## الييناااااا (30 أغسطس 2013)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## AHMEDZAIN (2 سبتمبر 2013)

اين الموضوع ولا ده سؤال؟


----------



## Mario Shammout (6 سبتمبر 2013)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## Mario Shammout (6 سبتمبر 2013)

Mario Shammout قال:


> الله يعطيك العافية



أعتقد أنه لا مانع من إضافة ملح كلور الصوديوم


----------



## شداد عليلو (17 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (14 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## الاميرررر (4 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## خميس محمد حسن (5 ديسمبر 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير على جهودك المباركة


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور....


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.....


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور......


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.......


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور........


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.........


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## نــسـرين (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور..


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور...


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور....


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.....


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور......


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور.......


----------



## نــسـرين (7 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووور........


----------



## boggy (31 ديسمبر 2013)

الله يبارك فيك اخى


----------



## شريف بحر (8 فبراير 2014)

السلام عليكم


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور....


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.....


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور......


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.......


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور........


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.........


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## جــهـااان (6 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور....


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.....


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور......


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.......


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور........


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.........


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## سـيـناا (8 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور....


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.....


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور......


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.......


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور........


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.........


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..........


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...........


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور.............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور..............


----------



## نفـرتيتـي (15 مارس 2014)

مشكووووووووور...............


----------



## curtvudo (21 مارس 2014)

verrryyy gooood


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

جهد مشكور


----------



## ميدو الكيميائي (7 أبريل 2014)

*جزاك اللة خيرا*

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ايمن شعيب (16 مايو 2014)

اسال الله العظيم ان يحسن عاقبتك فى الامور كلها ويجيرك من خزى الدنيا وعذاب الاخره


----------



## fathi khatab (4 أغسطس 2014)

بعد تصنيع الصابون وجدت رائحته كريهه فما السبب وما الطريقة علاج هذه الكميه و هم 60 لتر


----------



## meftah abdellah (6 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وبعد يشرفني الانضمام إلى هذا الملتقى الذي يعود بالنفع على هذه الأمة وذلك لقيمة المواضيع التي يتناولها وجزاكم الله خيرا على هذا الجهد المبذول من طرف إخواننا الكرام وبالله التوفيق والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## engahmedshady (22 أغسطس 2014)

هل هو اقتصادي


----------



## mjde (28 أغسطس 2014)

شكرا موضوع رائع انا عملت الصابون وبعد يومين فصل والشفافية ليست تمام ارجو الافادة


----------



## mjde (28 أغسطس 2014)

هل نوع مادة السلوفاكي لها دور في تعكير الصابون وشكرا


----------



## mjde (28 أغسطس 2014)

عفوا قصدت مادة السلفونيك


----------



## kingstone1 (28 أغسطس 2014)

حلو كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 أغسطس 2014)

ردا على سؤال  انا عملت الصابون وبعد يومين فصل والشفافية ليست تمام ارجو الافادة
​الرد - تركيبه موثقه - معلومة المصدر - صحيحه - ثم مكونات مضبوطة الوزن والمصدر - وطريقة تصنيع سليمه .... ستحصل على منتج بدون مشاكل.
الاجابه كانت عامه كقاعده - لأننا لم نعرف تركيبتك ولا الاوزان ولا طريقة التصنيع - حتى تكون الاجابه اقرب الى الصواب .​


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

م.مهدي :بوركت جهودك اريد ان اسال هل يمكن تصحيح الصابون السائل بعد ان فصل وايضا هو غير شفاف مع انني تقيد بمقادير الوصفة :18: ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 أغسطس 2014)

ولكنى لم اعرف ما هى الوصفه - كميات - اوزان - نسب تركيز - - وترتيب خطوات التصنيع - حتى يكون ردى مناسب .


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

اخي محمود : الوصفة 10لتر ماء 1.5حمض السلفونيك 300غ صودا قشور500غ تكسابون 200غ كمبرلان250غ بيتائين 10غ حمض الستريك لون+رائحة لقد وضعت الصودا مباشرة فوق السلفونيك هل هذا سبب فصل السائل ام التحريك اليدوي


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

اخي محمود : الوصفة 10لتر ماء 1.5كغ حمض السلفونيك 300غ صودا قشور500غ تكسابون 200غ كمبرلان250غ بيتائين 10غ حمض الستريك لون+رائحة لقد وضعت الصودا مباشرة فوق السلفونيك هل هذا سبب فصل السائل ام التحريك اليدوي


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 أغسطس 2014)

لنجرب معا - تركيبه بسيطه - عباره عن 1 كجم تقريبا
900 جم مياه - اضف 2 جم متخن وقلب ويستمر التقليب 20 دقيقه - اضف 20 جم صودا كاويه قشور والتقليب مستمر حتى تمام الذوبان ثم 120 جم سالفونيك والتقليب مستمر لمده 30 دقيقه ( المدد تقريبيه لتمام الذوبان والتجانس ) - اضبط بى اتش الى 7.5 وتوقف عن التقليب.
اترك المحسنات الآن لنجاح التجربه اولا - وسنتكلم فى المحسنات والماده الحافظه والتكلفه فيما بعد .
بعد عدة ساعات من التوقف عن التقليب ستحصل على منظف قوى فى تنظيفه وشفاف - تابع معى ان احببت وابلغنى بملاحظاتك بعد التجربه.


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

اخي العزيز محمود ارجو الرد على الموضوع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ساجرب واخبرك فقط هل لي باسم متخن جيد


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

عذرا على ضعف خبرتي فمنكم نستفيد


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (29 أغسطس 2014)

لقد قمت بالرد عليك - باعطائك تجربه جديده - ( اغفل تجربتك التى قمت به من قبل ) - المتخن - مجرد محسن لا يدخل فى المزايا ولا يؤثر فى القوه التنظيفيه- عن نفسى وفى منزلى لا استخدم مغلظ - - عموما جرب المتاح - وال كاربومير جيد ( carbomer )


----------



## mjde (29 أغسطس 2014)

اني اثق بك تماما شكرا لسعة صدرك


----------



## mjde (5 سبتمبر 2014)

صديقي فتحي محمود حماد السلام عليكم كيف الحال


----------



## mjde (5 سبتمبر 2014)

انا عملت الخلطة اللي عطيتني اياها في الحقيقة اكثر من رائعة شكرا لك صديقي فتحي محمود حماد:16: الناتج كان صابون شفاف ولزوجة لابأس بها


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (5 سبتمبر 2014)

لقد اسعدنى فى ردك تفاعلك - الآن لديك بداية تجربه - حاول ان تكون تجارب وليس تجربه ووثق النتائج لتصبح تجاربك الخاصه - بالتوفيق
بامكانك لو احببت المواصله وحتى لا اتشتت فى تجميع الردود - تواصل معى عن طريق مقالة بين  اهتمامات القراء ...... والتركيبات الحديثه
الصناعات الخفيفه.


----------



## mjde (5 سبتمبر 2014)

الف شكر لك ولجهودك واهتمامك واني ممتن لك ولنصائحك المفيدة والتي تدل على انسان يتمنى الخير للناس


----------



## emad135 (7 سبتمبر 2014)

بارك الله في حضرتك يا باش مهندس ونفع بك


----------



## emad135 (14 سبتمبر 2014)

أحبكم في الله يا باش مهندس المهدي بكر نفعنا الله بعلمك وزادك علما مع خالص شكري الجزيل لحضرتك 
وأين أنت حاليا يا باش مهندس ؟


----------



## emad135 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

أريد جعل الصابون السائل أبيض مثل الحليب كيف؟


----------



## emad135 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

أريد جعل الصابون السائل أبيض مثل الحليب كيف؟وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## emad135 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

أريد الاطمئنان على الباش مهندس المهدي بكر رجاء الرد من أخي المشرف


----------



## emad135 (15 سبتمبر 2014)

*كيف حال الباش مهندس المهدي بكر*

كيف حال الباش مهندس المهدي بكر
كيف حال الباش مهندس المهدي بكركيف حال الباش مهندس المهدي بكر
كيف حال الباش مهندس المهدي بكر
كيف حال الباش مهندس المهدي بكر
كيف حال الباش مهندس المهدي بكر
وللك جزيل الشكر أخي المشرف:87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87::87:


----------



## emad135 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

أين الرد ولا المنتدى أصبح مهجور لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله


----------



## emad135 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

أين الرد ولا المنتدى أصبح مهجور لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله:82::82::82::82::82::82::82:


----------



## emad135 (16 سبتمبر 2014)

:59::59::59::59::59::59::59:


----------



## aymanjammoul (22 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير 
لو بدي اعمل كميه تساوي 160 كيلو من الصابون السائل و بنفس الجوده ما هي المعادله المطلوبه كي احسب عليها بدون زياده او نقصان 
افيدونا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا علي التركيبه الممتازه ....هل يمكن اضافه ماده متخنه علي الصابون مثل التايلوز


----------



## جمال بشر (23 نوفمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Amat El-Rahman (24 نوفمبر 2014)

ممكن مكونات وطريقة عمل برميل سعة 100لتر من الصابون السائل بالمنزل مثل صابون فيرى وبريل تكون تكلفته بسيطه وجودته كويسه وماهى تكلفه المكونات ؟؟؟


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (26 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير علي هذا المجهود الرائع:20:


----------



## نضال ابوسعد (22 ديسمبر 2014)

اللهم يا من أمره بين الكاف والنون
ويا أرحم من الأم الحنون
اللهم اجعل قارئ رسالتي في الدارين سعيد
وعند غفلة الناس منيب
واغفر "لأم " انجبته و"لأب" أحسن تربيته
واجعل أعلى الجنة دار إقامته


----------



## سرطة (24 يناير 2015)

مرحبا انا عضو جديد
اولا شكرا لكم على هذا المنتدى الرائع فقد تعلمت منه الكثير لكن ارجوكم احد يجاوبني على اسئلتي فانا اصنع الصابون ولدي هذا الامر هواية واود تطويرها واود ان انوه انه لا ردود في هذا المنتى لماذا
عندي مشكلة في بعض الامور في طريقة العمل 


بالنسبة للصودا الكاوية هل يمكن اذابنها باي شيء اخر غير المائ مثلا الحليب او حليب جوز الهند لعمل صابون جوز الهند 

وما فاءدة الملح في الماء لصنناعة الصابون عنا في فلسطين نضع ماء فقط دون ملح 

وهل يمكن ذكر مادة حافظة طبيعية غير الفوركالين يقولون انه مضرة

نحن في فلسطين نصنع الصابون المغربي بالطريقة التالية 
100 غرام بوتاسا 100 غرام ماء يتم اذابتهم وبعدها يضاف زيت الزيتون الصافي الاصلي او اخر العصرة الي بيكون اسود وبعدها ممكن اضافة اي اضافات مفضلة مثل الميرمية او الشوفان او اي شيى مراد اضافته 
مام مدى صحه هذة الطريقة


شكرا لكم وارجوكم الرد
بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (24 يناير 2015)

اجوبة اسئلتك متاحه فى مواضيع متفرقه فى صفحة ... بين اهتمامات القراء ... والتركيبات الحديثه


----------



## سرطة (26 يناير 2015)

مرحبا 
لا احد يجيبني عن اسءلتي 
اولا او التوجه بالتقدير الخاص للعضو المهدي على معلوماته القيمه واود ان انوجه له بالكثير من الاسئلة
اولا ارجو منه شرح لي كيفية طبخ الصابون الشفاف 






وايضا هل يمكن استبدال الماء المذاب به الصودا بالحليب او حليب جوز الهند لصناعة صابونة الحليب


شككككككككككككككككككرا


----------



## سرطة (26 يناير 2015)

لم اجد ما اود الاستفسار عنه


----------



## alahyane (28 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بدر التهامي (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء لو امكن اني اطلب المعادلات الكيميائية المستخدمة في صناعة الصابون


----------



## محمد المدار (7 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## adib habib (13 فبراير 2015)

جيد جدآ , ومفيد , جزاكم الله خير آ .:75::75::63::12:


----------



## زومه المصرى (2 مارس 2015)

من فضلك جزاك الله خيرا ولكن هل يوجد مكان معين لشرا كل تلك الخامات او مكان به كل الخامات


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (2 مارس 2015)

شكرا جزيلا...ممكن سؤال ما نسبة تركيز جمض السيتريك في الصابون الصلب


----------



## محمد زلط (14 مارس 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ​ارجو من حضرتك -زكر المواد المحسنة بالاسماء التجارية وهل تختلف الاسماء من بلد لآخر ولكم جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## elkemia (18 مارس 2015)

دية صفحة المهندس المهدىبكر على الفيس بوك

https://www.facebook.com/pages/أسرار-علوم-التصنيع-فى-مواد-التجميل-والمنظفات/350566331797970?ref=hl


----------



## عبدالله جمال صلاح (24 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراََ


----------



## ساره بدر (7 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Mr Clean (19 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليك بخصوص المادة الحافظة لو مش هاستعمل فورمالين وهاستعمل بنزوات الصوديوم هاتكون النسبة كام للطن


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيراََ​
​


----------



## ابو روفيدا (8 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عبدالله جمال صلاح (12 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mido303 (28 مايو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر على هذه التركيبة الرائعة ... انا جربتها وجابت معايا نتيجة ممتازة
انا كان عندي استفسار بخصوص لو حبيت اضيف لهذه التركيبة مضاد للبكتريا , ماهي هذه المادة ؟؟ وهل تنفع مادة رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم؟


----------



## mido303 (1 يونيو 2015)

mido303 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الف شكر على هذه التركيبة الرائعة ... انا جربتها وجابت معايا نتيجة ممتازة
> انا كان عندي استفسار بخصوص لو حبيت اضيف لهذه التركيبة مضاد للبكتريا , ماهي هذه المادة ؟؟ وهل تنفع مادة رباعي كلوريد الامونيوم؟


معقولة مفيش اجابة ؟ هو السؤال صعب كده؟


----------



## ابو الروض الكيماوي (2 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله خير
خلطة راااائعة


----------



## Abo Nader (10 يونيو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لكم


----------



## amr hozien (18 يونيو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا الي هذه المعلومات القيمة


----------



## م محمود الاصلي (18 يونيو 2015)

ربنا يزيدكم علما و يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم:20:


----------



## مالك الزبيدي (28 يونيو 2015)

مشكور وأرجو نشر طريقة صناعة شامبو السيارات وصناعة الديتول ...مع التقدير


----------



## 2egyptianboy (9 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## khimed (12 يوليو 2015)

*الجزائر*

انا مقبل على فتح مصنع للصابون السائل للأواني ارجو من التكلم مع احد الأساتدة الكرام ليدلني على كيفية القيام بامعادلة الصحيحة 100/100 بواسطة الph 
ارجو الرد السريع وجازاكم الله خيرا


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## michael asbah (29 نوفمبر 2015)

رائععععععععععععععععععع ومفيد جدااااااااااااااا


----------



## Khudhair Chem (12 مارس 2016)

السلام عليكم استاذ مهدي 
كما تعرف فأن المواد الاولية لصناعة المنظفات تحتوي على مواصفات وتراكيز نقاوة وكذلك المحسنات 
هل يمكن الحصول على مواصفات المواد الاولية لصناعة المنظفات السائلة 
وذلك مصادر ومنشأ الحصول عليها 
تحياتي
ارجو ان نتواصل على سكايب eng.kud


----------



## meddgt (22 سبتمبر 2016)

 
 

 

 
مشكور استاذنا الغالى


----------



## meddgt (22 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني 
من فضلكم حسب تجربتكم ما سر الرغوة الوفيرة في سائل تنظيف الاواني . هل فيه مادة معينة تضاف خصيصا للرغوة بغض النظر عن التيكسابون او الكمبرلان او ab30 او هناك سر في الترتيب عند اضافت المواد عند التحضير و شكرل لمناقشة الموضوع.


----------



## meddgt (22 سبتمبر 2016)

السلام عليكم يا اخواني 
من فضلكم حسب تجربتكم ما سر الرغوة الوفيرة في سائل تنظيف الاواني . هل فيه مادة معينة تضاف خصيصا للرغوة بغض النظر عن التيكسابون او الكمبرلان او ab30 او هناك سر في الترتيب عند اضافت المواد عند التحضير و شكرل لمناقشة الموضوع.


----------



## رحمه4 (17 يناير 2017)

جزا الله القائمين على هذا الموقع الرائع خيرا


----------



## Mouktar39 (20 مارس 2018)

اكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## محمدفتتحى (8 مايو 2019)

*جزاك الله عنا خير و وسع من علمك و جعل منك مشكاة تنير درب المسلمين *


----------



## a-cad (21 يوليو 2020)

*مسحوق غسيل ملابس*

الشكر الكبير لكل من يساهم في حاجة الناس وجزاءه هو سيكون الله في حاجته .......ممكن تفيدونا بخلطة مسحوق غسيل ملابس


----------



## agabeain (14 يناير 2022)

الاساتذه الكرام ماهو بديل التايلوز في صابون السائل


----------

